# Survivor Appendix E (5e) Authors- Ursula K. LeGWINS!



## lowkey13 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Reynard (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 20
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 20
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 20-2=18 I love King but no here.
LeGuin, Ursula 21+1=22 Long Live the Queen. 
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 20
Rothfuss, Patrick 20
Salvatore, R.A. 18
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
 Alexander, Lloyd 20
 Anthony, Piers 20
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 20
 Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 20 +1 = 21
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
 Hodgson, William Hope 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 20
 Jordan. Robert 20
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 18
LeGuin, Ursula 22 
 Lynch, Scott 20
 Martin, George R.R. 20
 McKillip, Patricia 20
 Mieville, China 20
 Peake, Mervyn 20
 Pratchett, Terry 20
 Rothfuss, Patrick 20
 Salvatore, R.A. 18 -2 = 16
 Sanderson, Brandon 20
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
 Wolfe, Gene 20

Saw Glen Cook and had to register to finally vote in a pointless thread. As much as I love Pratchett, The Black Company is an amazing series that I re-read more often than others and still enjoy it very much. Not sure who to downvote so I trust the paladin hate.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 11, 2018)

mortwatcher said:


> The Black Company is an amazing series that I re-read more often than others and still enjoy it very much.




I read The Silver Spike without having ever read any Black Company and I loved its embrace of weird, high fantasy (which is something a lot of other "grim and gritty" authors like Abercrombie don't do). I never went back and read any of the original books.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
 Alexander, Lloyd 20
 Anthony, Piers 20
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 20
 Bulfinch, Thomas 20
 Cook, Glen 21 + 1 = 22
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
 Hodgson, William Hope 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 20
 Jordan. Robert 20
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 18
LeGuin, Ursula 22 - 2 = 20
 Lynch, Scott 20
 Martin, George R.R. 20
 McKillip, Patricia 20
 Mieville, China 20
 Peake, Mervyn 20
 Pratchett, Terry 20
 Rothfuss, Patrick 20
 Salvatore, R.A. 16
 Sanderson, Brandon 20
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
 Wolfe, Gene 20

Cook's early Black Company books are amazing and drew me in so deep.  LeGuinn was one of the authors I was told I MUST READ.  Then I bought Left Hand of Darkness in HC and good lord did I hate that book.  Can't say I ever went back to her after that.


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 20
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 18
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## OB1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 20
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 19 (Really this score should stay here for the rest of the contest. If you've read King, you know why, if you haven't, go get the Gunslinger and start now!)
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
Wolfe, Gene 20

Say what you will about King, the dude finishes what he starts.  The Dark Tower will still be standing long after the unfinished works of Jordan, Martin and Rothfuss have been forgotten.

Edit:  for rzcarnac cross post.  Also, because I just realized that Rowlings isn't on this list.  Very odd omission on the part of WotC.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 21  The first fantasy author I read.  The Prydain series is great, and still holds up.  Besides, an upvote here is an upvote for Gurgi, and who doesn't love Gurgi?  Also, it was revolutionary for it's time in that the toughest, smartest, most independent personality in the book was a girl, even if she wasn't the main protagonist.  
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 21
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20​Kay, Guy Gavriel 18​King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22 - single biggest influence on our games
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 20
Wolfe, Gene 20​


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 11, 2018)

OB1 said:


> Edit:  for rzcarnac cross post.  Also, because I just realized that Rowlings isn't on this list.  Very odd omission on the part of WotC.




Several odd omissions: J. K. Rowling, Neil Gaiman, C. S. Lewis, Phillip Pullman, Jules Verne. Bias against British and European writers?


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22 - I don't always agree with Sacrosanct, but when I do, it's to upvote Gurgi
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18 - As per usual, my first downvote target tends to be for political reasons. Let me know how Brexit is going, Nicky!Wolfe, Gene 20​


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Several odd omissions: J. K. Rowling, Neil Gaiman, C. S. Lewis, Phillip Pullman, Jules Verne. Bias against British and European writers?




It's also missing David Eddings.  How he wasn't on either list is...well...criminal.  And of course Paul Jaques, Piers Anthony, and Tad Williams are also glaring omissions from WoTC.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Nagol (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22+1=23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 20-2=18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Piers Anthony is on the list?




Doh!  My bad.  I must have just read him, because his books are like they were written by a guy high on LSD, and I must have been high to miss him


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 20
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 20
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 16 Eeek!
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 23 *Oook!*
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 11, 2018)

Starting out with an upvote for Jemisin, because her stuff is awesome - imaginative, diverse, and just plain magical, and a downvote for Piers Anthony, because there’s some pretty creepy stuff going on there.

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 16
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 16
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 20+1=21*
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 16
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
*Salvatore, R.A. 16-2=14* I don't expect the creator of Drizzt to do well here.
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

I kinda feel bad for Salvatore. He’s a nice guy, and when the Crystal Shard was written, he didn’t intend on Drizzt being any more important than the others. But it was the 80s, and lots of people turned to goth, and drizzt became a huge fan favorite, essentially forcing Salvatore to write about him as the main character. And then he became a Gary Stu, which was the biggest turnoff for me personally


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 11, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> It's also missing David Eddings.  How he wasn't on either list is...well...criminal.  And of course Paul Jaques, Piers Anthony, and Tad Williams are also glaring omissions from WoTC.



And Raymond Feist. His books where based on a D&D campaign, and he is at least famous enough to spawn two computer games.

Maybe we should do an "Omissions" round, featuring nominees.


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 16
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 14 
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20

Tolstoy? What, did he write about Baba Yaga's hut or something? Unless I missed the orcs in Napoleon's armies in _War and Peace_.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

Tallifer said:


> Tolstoy? What, did he write about Baba Yaga's hut or something? Unless I missed the orcs in Napoleon's armies in _War and Peace_.




I keep getting Nikolai confused with Leo :O   

Totally different Tolstoy's lol


----------



## tglassy (Sep 11, 2018)

...Jordan's series was finished...by Brandon Sanderson...it's going to be very hard for me to vote on this...


----------



## tglassy (Sep 11, 2018)

And Salvatore is awesome. I love Drizzt. Yeah, he’s a bit of a DMPC, but I’ve always enjoyed them, and this is, yet again, an example of people being pissed at someone else’s success. 

Which, by the way, is the Urban dictionary definition of a Hater. 


“Hater:
A person that simply cannot be happy for another person's success. So rather than be happy they make a point of exposing a flaw in that person. 

Hating, the result of being a hater, is not exactly jealousy. The hater doesnt really want to be the person he or she hates, rather the hater wants to knock somelse down a notch.”


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

tglassy said:


> And Salvatore is awesome. I love Drizzt. Yeah, he’s a bit of a DMPC, but I’ve always enjoyed them, and this is, yet again, an example of people being pissed at someone else’s success.
> 
> Which, by the way, is the Urban dictionary definition of a Hater.
> 
> ...




Dude, give it a rest already.  People will have different opinions than you, and it doesn't make them a hater.  You assuming people downvoting something because they are mad that something was successful is just wrong.  That's not why at all.  People have literally given other reasons.  So please, stop with the whole "you're a hater if you don't like what I like" thing.  It's getting old.


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23+1=24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 16-2=14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 14 
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20​


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Not Xanth, though, even I couldn't take the puns in that. And that ... that is saying something.
> 
> .




Maybe because the only Piers Anthony I read read was Xanth, is why I was turned off.  It felt like he was on LSD when he wrote it.  I understand a lot had to do with the time, and what was popular (psychedelic), but it was just too much weirdness.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 11, 2018)

Guilty secret:

I quite enjoyed Xanth, in a "hay due, I can see my brain melting" kind of way.

"A PUNE, OR PLAY ON WORDS"
-Death


----------



## tglassy (Sep 11, 2018)

*Survivor Appendix E (5e) Authors- THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!*



Sacrosanct said:


> Dude, give it a rest already.  People will have different opinions than you, and it doesn't make them a hater.  You assuming people downvoting something because they are mad that something was successful is just wrong.  That's not why at all.  People have literally given other reasons.  So please, stop with the whole "you're a hater if you don't like what I like" thing.  It's getting old.




Nah. I’m within my rights. 

Any reasons given are just excuses, and I know this because anytime there is a vastly popular option, people on this board give a thousand “reasons” as to why it sucks and should be destroyed. It’s pettiness. There is no other reason. Drizzt is hugely popular, the most popular character in all of DND. Period. He has more books than 90% of characters in just about every genre. And it’s damn hard to get just one book published. I know, I’ve been trying for a decade. But here Drizzt has over 2 dozen books out. Publishers only publish books if they can get enough sales to make their investment back, and Salvatore has had his his own freaking shelf at every bookstore for the last twenty years. The man is doing something right. 

The only reason to downvote him first is out of a desire to be petty. Period. And I stand by that.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24 - 2 = 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 17
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 14 
Sanderson, Brandon 20 + 1 = 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 11, 2018)

Same, when I was a young lad. I thought they were hilarious. As I got older the stuff in it started to feel unsettling instead. Haven’t gone back since.



lowkey13 said:


> When I was much, much younger I enjoyed Anthony immensely. Blue Adept series, Incarnations of Immortality series, Bio of a Space Tyrant series, Macroscope.
> 
> Not Xanth, though, even I couldn't take the puns in that. And that ... that is saying something.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed him immensely way back in the day, but yeah, I have this bad feeling that if I re-visited his books, I wouldn't like what I found.


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24 - 2 = 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
*Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19*
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
*King, Stephen 15*
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 14 
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 11, 2018)

With luck Salvatore will be the first gone. The Driz'zt books are just over the top ridiculous and I can't get into it. But that isn't the problem, the problem is gamers in past campaigns who as a result think their drow is a Jedi!!!!  Yes its not his fault but I don't need to be rational in this.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 22+1=23 The fact that the protagonist is best represented by a bog standard fighter with no score over 14 is a testament to how good this truly is.
Anthony, Piers 18
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24 - 2 = 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 15
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 14-2 =12 ​Anytime I read about rolling scimitars over an opponents weapon (pretty much every fight in the series) my brain just glosses over the words.
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

I really enjoyed the original Dragonlance Chronicles in the 80s, but I'm afraid I can't get past how they kept calling a halberd  a "hauberk".  Two totally different things, although I suppose Flint cleaving a draconian with a hauberk _would _be an impressive feat.  And Raistlin is pretty much the dragonlance version of Drizzt.  Geeks sure loved their emo characters in the late 80s/early 90s.  Also, kender.  So I won't lose sleep if Weis and Hickman get voted out.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 11, 2018)

I’ll admit, my first non-Tolkien fantasy book was a Dragonlance book about Raistlin’s origins. Got a soft spot for Dragonlance.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 12 ​
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

Technically Anne McCaffery should also probably be on this list, but I'm sure she would be voted down the soonest for her comments in the infamous tent peg interview.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 11, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> I have subtracted out the grandfathered Appendix N authors, both because we just did that and ... well, that thread sure did escalate quickly, didn't it?




You think?!? 

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
Martin, George R.R. 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 12 ​
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20

I'm convinced Raistlin was a bigger Mary Sue for H&W than Elminster was for Greenwood. Ugh.... get rid of 'im!


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 10 ​- this is what happens when you give us Drizz't and ruin the Ranger class forever
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21 His Conan stories arr a good read, massively shorter and with greater sword fight to tavern description ratios than the Wheel of Time proper, for those who might be interested in trying him without that level of commitment. Not one of the greatest writers ever, but one of my favorites. I'd read him spend hundreds of pages describing commitee meetings any day of the week.
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
King, Stephen 15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12 I was into Martin before he was cool, but...his work has not aged well as I have gotten older.
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 10
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 11, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Technically Anne McCaffery should also probably be on this list, but I'm sure she would be voted down the soonest for her comments in the infamous tent peg interview.




There's a few that could be on this list but it's kinda big already.  Probably should have been broken into two lists as I suggested in the Appendix N thread: one for authors whose main "era" was pre-2000 and another for post-2000.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 11, 2018)

[MENTION=6780330]Parmandur[/MENTION] - we cross-posted, will you fix or shall I?


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 11, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> [MENTION=6780330]Parmandur[/MENTION] - we cross-posted, will you fix or shall I?




Got it, easier to read that way


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 11, 2018)

I remember reading Piers Anthony's Incarnations of Immortality series as a teen and loving it, but going back over it years later there was a lot of dodgy writing and       extolling of 50 year old men banging teen girls, and some really strange ideas on sex in general.  Just his writing or a sign of some serious strange stuff in his head.  I know writing a book called the Magic Fart probably doesn't help his rep with me these days. Xanth was just weird.


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
*Kay, Guy Gavriel 18 + 1 = 19*
King, Stephen 15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
*Salvatore, R.A. 10 - 2 = 8*
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20

Kay wrote one my all time favorites "The Lions of al-Rassan."  He also wrote the Fionavar Tapestry, but I will forgive him.

Salvatore, well . . . just blech!


----------



## Gradine (Sep 11, 2018)

I will say that the Xanth PC Adventure game was pretty damn fun. If any setting was going to mesh well with 90's PC Adventure game moon logic it was Xanth. Pun-based puzzle solving = win.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 11, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> I remember reading Piers Anthony's Incarnations of Immortality series as a teen and loving it, but going back over it years later there was a lot of dodgy writing and       extolling of 50 year old men banging teen girls, and some really strange ideas on sex in general.  Just his writing or a sign of some serious strange stuff in his head.  I know writing a book called the Magic Fart probably doesn't help his rep with me these days. Xanth was just weird.




Similar boat here: in all honesty, he comes across as a Grade-AAA pervert.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 11, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Technically Anne McCaffery should also probably be on this list, but I'm sure she would be voted down the soonest for her comments in the infamous tent peg interview.




Well that was an enlightening few minutes spent on google.

So... Thanks???


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 11, 2018)

BookBarbarian said:


> Well that wan an enlightening few minutes spent on google.
> 
> So... Thanks???




Sorry man.  I owe you your beverage of choice.  Some things people are better off not knowing.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah you got me with the tent peg thing too.  Honestly though I've been aware of Dragonriders of Pern forever I have never thought the idea behind it was very good and never bothers to read any of the books...I was spending my time with Piers Anthony for some reason.  Not sure I chose wisely.


----------



## Invisible Stalker (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 13
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Rowling, J.K. 100 
Salvatore, R.A. 8
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 11, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Yeah you got me with the tent peg thing too.  Honestly though I've been aware of Dragonriders of Pern forever I have never thought the idea behind it was very good and never bothers to read any of the books...I was spending my time with Piers Anthony for some reason.  Not sure I chose wisely.




Yeah I was aware of it, but avoided it.

I learned from Dragonlance that a lot of dragons can easily become too may dragons.

So in my preferred flavor of fantasy fiction dragons are sprinkled lightly.


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 13
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Rowling, J.K. 100 - 101 = -1  Because apparently wizards don't have toilets and just disappear their poop after soiling themselves
*Salvatore, R.A. 6*
*Sanderson, Brandon 22*
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sonny (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 13
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 6
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


The original Back Company cycle is one of my favorites. I think it would be too easy now days to write a story like the Black Company and turn it into nothing but a bunch of medieval clad edgelords. But, Glen Cook does a fantastic job at keeping the characters likable, interesting, and above all, human.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 13
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 6
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20

Fixing discrepancies.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 23
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 13
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 21 - 2 = 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 6
Sanderson, Brandon 22 + 1 = 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Blue (Sep 12, 2018)

*shivers*  Oh my goodness, so many good authors to vote for...


Ahmed, Saladin 20
 Alexander, Lloyd 24 # The Taran Wanderer books I cut my teeth on - and so did my daughter.
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 13
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
 Salvatore, R.A. 4 # You and yer dang Mary Drowsit giiiit ooooout!
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Lidgar (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 11
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 4 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 18
Wolfe, Gene 20​
​


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 20
Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 18
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 11
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10 - Because he can write 5 other books, travel the globe, and eat dinner, but can't finish his series.
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 4 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19 - Because Tolstoy contributed more than any other author, ever! 
Wolfe, Gene 20​​


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18 
Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19  
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
King, Stephen 11 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 4 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


I find it interesting that King, popular as he is with the general public is apparently so unpopular here.  Meanwhile, fantasy authors most of the general public could do without, such as Sanderson are being upvoted.  It's just interesting that some of the bigger authors are downvoted.  I assume much of that is because they are typically not noted to be fantasy authors (though King has done fantasy...Tolstoy did not as far as I'm aware).  Of course that doesn't account for George R.R. Martin.  

Maybe it's the ideology that if they are popular with the public they must be pariah's for use elite gamers?

That said, the only reason I am downvoting Saladin is because I've not really ever heard of him or read any of his stuff, as opposed to someo fthe others.

Still early in the voting though, surprised to see Martin and King so low already though.  Trying to figure out the psychology of it.


----------



## bid (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 17
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19  
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 11 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 4 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 12, 2018)

GreyLord said:


> I find it interesting that King, popular as he is with the general public is apparently so unpopular here.  Meanwhile, fantasy authors most of the general public could do without, such as Sanderson are being upvoted.  It's just interesting that some of the bigger authors are downvoted.  I assume much of that is because they are typically not noted to be fantasy authors (though King has done fantasy...Tolstoy did not as far as I'm aware).  Of course that doesn't account for George R.R. Martin.
> ...snip...
> Still early in the voting though, surprised to see Martin and King so low already though.  Trying to figure out the psychology of it.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19  
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 11 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 2 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 12, 2018)

GreyLord said:


> I find it interesting that King, popular as he is with the general public is apparently so unpopular here.  Meanwhile, fantasy authors most of the general public could do without, such as Sanderson are being upvoted.  It's just interesting that some of the bigger authors are downvoted.  I assume much of that is because they are typically not noted to be fantasy authors (though King has done fantasy...Tolstoy did not as far as I'm aware).  Of course that doesn't account for George R.R. Martin.




1) I don't like King's style. It's just not to my taste. Lots of other popular authors I don't like too. Horses for courses.

2) I think you may be thinking of a different Tolstoy. Nikolai is known for writing about Merlin.

3) Martin makes good TV but lousy novels.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 19  
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21​Kay, Guy Gavriel 20​King, Stephen 9
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 2
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20
​


----------



## werecorpse (Sep 12, 2018)

I think it’s a fan(atic) thing.

Instead you start off ambivalent about an author & others say they are great but you don’t see it a fan of others works will begin to actively dislike the said author.

happens more obviously with sports people or teams other people like and won’t shut up about in a field you care about.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 21​Kay, Guy Gavriel 20​King, Stephen 9
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 2
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 2​


Lots to upvote, so just picked one. Raistlin, OTOH, is a plague that must be abolished...


----------



## akr71 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
*Jordan. Robert 19*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 9
*LeGuin, Ursula 22*
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 2
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 2


----------



## Nagol (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24+1=25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 9
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 10
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Salvatore, R.A. 2-2=0
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20 * Corrected as per below


----------



## Reynard (Sep 12, 2018)

I think we need a score check. Wolfe certainly is not downvoted that far already.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 12, 2018)

My fault, Wolfe should be on 20.

I don't think they have had any votes in either direction.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 12, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> My fault, Wolfe should be on 20.
> 
> I don't think they have had any votes in either direction.




OK I fixed mine


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 25 
 Anthony, Piers 16
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 18
 Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 25+1=26
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
 Hodgson, William Hope 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
 Jordan. Robert 19
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
 King, Stephen 9
 LeGuin, Ursula 22
 Lynch, Scott 21
 Martin, George R.R. 10 - 2 = 8
 McKillip, Patricia 20
 Mieville, China 20
 Peake, Mervyn 19
 Pratchett, Terry 22
 Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
 Wolfe, Gene 20

This will never finish so will remain a disappointment and should get out of this list.


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 25 
 Anthony, Piers 16
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 18
 Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 26
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 17
 Hodgson, William Hope 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
 Jordan. Robert 19
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
 King, Stephen 9
 LeGuin, Ursula 22
 Lynch, Scott 21
 Martin, George R.R. 8
 McKillip, Patricia 20
 Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 20
 Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
 Wolfe, Gene 20

Mervyn Peake wrote the timeless and indefinable Gormenghast. (The BBC production is also worth watching.)


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 15 - Not that I have anything against them, but their writing is nowhere near the quality of other folks on this list. Salvatore would have been my first target, but he's already gone, so...
Hodgson, William Hope 20
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 9 - I wanted to vote for you, man, but I'm not expending upvotes on a guy who plunges to single digits in the first day.
LeGuin, Ursula 23 - This was a tough call. So many authors I love. But LeGuin gets it for the Earthsea Trilogy.
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 20
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 12, 2018)

GreyLord said:


> Still early in the voting though, surprised to see Martin and King so low already though.  Trying to figure out the psychology of it.




I don't know why King is low, but despite good writing, Martin is an asshat that doesn't care about his fans.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 15
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 9 
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## tglassy (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 15
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 7
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20

Whoops.  Guess I didn't go to the last page.  

I actually love Steven King.  But he is very different.  And his fantasy was all. Over. The. Place.  He didn't even know where he was going with it, and he admitted as much.  So, no.  He's out.  

Love you Mr. King!  Don't hate me!


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 12, 2018)

GreyLord said:


> I find it interesting that King, popular as he is with the general public is apparently so unpopular here.  Meanwhile, fantasy authors most of the general public could do without, such as Sanderson are being upvoted.  It's just interesting that some of the bigger authors are downvoted.  I assume much of that is because they are typically not noted to be fantasy authors (though King has done fantasy...Tolstoy did not as far as I'm aware).  Of course that doesn't account for George R.R. Martin.
> 
> Maybe it's the ideology that if they are popular with the public they must be pariah's for use elite gamers?
> 
> ...



I think Martin got a number of downvotes out of sheer frustration.

Dunno about King, though.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 12, 2018)

Dausuul said:


> I think Martin got a number of downvotes out of sheer frustration.
> 
> Dunno about King, though.



You need to realise that someone can dislike an author's style without thinking they are bad writers.

If you must have an explanation, I don't like my fantasy dark, I don't like it grim and I don't like it overly serious. That's quite enough reason to downvote King and Martin.


----------



## Eltab (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 26
*Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 20 + 1 =21  Pictures are worth thousands of words.*
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 15
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 7 - 2 = 5  If I slay you dead in the first chapter, you can't come back to haunt me for the rest of the book.
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 18
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## tglassy (Sep 12, 2018)

Martin will never finish his books.  They have become a point of shame for him, and he has a mental block keeping him from going back to it, because every time he thinks about it, his guilt over not finishing them overwhelms him.  And he never wanted to do the books in the first place.  He wanted to make a TV series with all the detail and such of a book series.  Which he did.  So why finish the book if that was his goal all along?  Because of this, Martin will not win many fans.  People love his books, but he refuses to finish what he's started.  If he ever does, that may change as people forget the decade long hiatus between his books . But until then, I don't expect him to win any contests.

Stephen King is an amazing author, and has literally defined a genre.  I've read a number of his works, and he really is great.  But he's his own thing.  He doesn't really write like other authors.  And many of his stories just put people off.  

Not to mention both of these people have weird issues with sex and such.  Martin reads like a dirty old man getting his jollies off, and King wrote a freaking, detailed orgy with 12 year olds. All of King's books have some weird sexual overtones, from necrophilia to pedophilia to any other kind of -philia you can think of.  Not that sex is necessarily out of place in a book, but it says a lot about the author, and in reality, it's just not necessary.  I've read almost all of Brandon Sanderson's books, and they are very clean, while at the same time being riveting and fantastic.  Not every reader wants to fill their head with smut.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 13
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 5 
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 12, 2018)

Martin should be made to work as a caretaker at a remote hotel until he finishes his books.


Actually, no. I don't care. I couldn't finish the first one.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 13
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 6
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 6
McKillip, Patricia 20
Mieville, China 20
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 25
    Anthony, Piers 16
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
    Bear, Elizabeth 20
    Brooks, Terry 19
    Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26 + 1 =27
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
    Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 13
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 21
    Jordan. Robert 19
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
 King, Stephen 5 - 2 = 3 
    LeGuin, Ursula 23
    Lynch, Scott 21
    Martin, George R.R. 8
    McKillip, Patricia 20
    Mieville, China 20
    Peake, Mervyn 20
    Pratchett, Terry 21
    Rothfuss, Patrick 16
    Sanderson, Brandon 25
    Smith, Clark Ashton 20
    Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
    Wolfe, Gene 20 


I used to LOVE King, voraciously devouring each new novel.  Then he had the accident.  Got sober.  And his writing turned to crap for the most part.  His last two novels in the Dark Tower series ruined the entire thing and made me wish I had never picked up the first book. Just horrific.   Even flipping though old classics I loved I find flaws I didn't the first time.  And even in my favorite by him he wrote the worst line I've ever read in a book.  However I will give him credit for Revival, which was great.


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 13
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 5 
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
*McKillip, Patricia 20 + 1 = 21   *  Yeah! Riddlemaster of Hed!
*Mieville, China 20 - 2 = 18      *   Really?  Sexy lobster people?
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 5 
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20

Met Terry Brooks several times.  Genuine nice guy.  And I love his books.  People give him a ton of crap for "ripping off Tolkien" in this first book without realizing how much Tolkien "ripped off" existing mythology and folklore. Inspiration is inspiration.  Also, he has written a lot of best selling books since then that are really good that have nothing to do with Tolkien's themes.  Like his very next book, Elfstones of Shannara, which is one of the best fantasy novels out there.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 12, 2018)

The Forgotten Beasts of Eld and Riddle-Master of Hed are both amazing works that deserve to have their praises sung loudly. It took me years to come across them, and that is a shame.

Also, totally agree on Mieville. And I wanted to like his stuff quite a bit.

For my part, I’m going to upvote Sir Terry. For humorous books, they’re awfully profound. Downvote for Stephen King. Never been able to get into his books.

[Edited to include Sacrosanct's votes]

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 3 
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 20



Bradley Hindman said:


> *McKillip, Patricia 20 + 1 = 21   *  Yeah! Riddlemaster of Hed!
> *Mieville, China 20 - 2 = 18      *   Really?  Sexy lobster people?


----------



## Mallus (Sep 12, 2018)

I really wanted to vote up Mieville, but i just can't with Gene Wolfe in the mix. 

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 3
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 8
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 18+1=19*
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 3
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
*Martin, George R.R. 8-2=6*
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 16
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

I think the votes are out of sync.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

King on the ropes!  Here comes Cook with a folding chair!


----------



## Reynard (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 1
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 6
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 16-2=14 I gave up halfway through. It was interminably boring.
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 20+1=21 The best of the weird fantasists, by far.
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

CAS rules so much.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 12, 2018)

I think the biggest plus for these threads is if I see an author I haven't read yet get a ton of positive feedback, I go out and get a couple books and read them.  I wouldn't have read Elizabeth Moon without threads like this.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
King, Stephen 1
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 4 *Eeek!*
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 23 *Oook!*
Rothfuss, Patrick 14 
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 19
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Blue (Sep 12, 2018)

(Copied from Raynard 12:09pm for verification)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
 *Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 # So much goodness*
King, Stephen 1
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 6
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 22
Rothfuss, Patrick 14
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
* Tolstoy, Nikolai 17 # Overrated*
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 16
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 27+1=28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21 
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan. Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
King, Stephen 1
LeGuin, Ursula 23 
Lynch, Scott 21​Martin, George R.R. 4-2=2​McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 14 
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 17
Wolfe, Gene 21​


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

GRRM and King desperately hold onto the ropes as Cook and Gavriel keep up the pressure!  Another chair in the ring!!!!  My God!


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 25
 Anthony, Piers 14
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
    Bear, Elizabeth 20
    Brooks, Terry 19
    Bulfinch, Thomas 21
    Cook, Glen 28
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
    Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 21
    Jordan. Robert 19
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    King, Stephen 1
    LeGuin, Ursula 24
    Lynch, Scott 21
    Martin, George R.R. 2
    McKillip, Patricia 21
    Mieville, China 18
    Peake, Mervyn 20
    Pratchett, Terry 23
    Rothfuss, Patrick 14
    Sanderson, Brandon 25
    Smith, Clark Ashton 21
    Tolstoy, Nikolai 17
    Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 12, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> I used to LOVE King, voraciously devouring each new novel.  Then he had the accident.  Got sober.  And his writing turned to crap for the most part.  His last two novels in the Dark Tower series ruined the entire thing and made me wish I had never picked up the first book. Just horrific.   Even flipping though old classics I loved I find flaws I didn't the first time.  And even in my favorite by him he wrote the worst line I've ever read in a book.  However I will give him credit for Revival, which was great.



Just a note, King got sober many years before he had the accident.

But yeah, there was a while there when he was putting out some... I don't want to call it dreck, because Stephen King on his worst day is still better than 90% of writers. His prose is just so well-crafted and his characters are incredibly engaging. But he seemed to lose the thread of his stories. For a while he was on a "Real stories don't have endings" kick, and wow, did _that_ ever suck _*cough*From A Buick 8*cough*_.

He seems to have made a partial comeback, though. Some of his recent books have been very good. "Revival," as you say, was excellent, and his latest book of short stories had some real gems. ("Outsider," on the other hand, dropped the ball badly about a third of the way into the novel. It seemed so promising at the start, yet I could not bring myself to finish it, which almost never happens with Stephen King.)


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25+1=26
    Anthony, Piers 14
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
    Bear, Elizabeth 20
    Brooks, Terry 19
    Bulfinch, Thomas 21
    Cook, Glen 28
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
    Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 21
    Jordan. Robert 19
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
King, Stephen 1-2=OUT!
    LeGuin, Ursula 24
    Lynch, Scott 21
    Martin, George R.R. 2
    McKillip, Patricia 21
    Mieville, China 18
    Peake, Mervyn 20
    Pratchett, Terry 23
    Rothfuss, Patrick 14
    Sanderson, Brandon 25
    Smith, Clark Ashton 21
    Tolstoy, Nikolai 17
    Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

Dausuul said:


> Just a note, King got sober many years before he had the accident.
> 
> But yeah, there was a while there when he was putting out some... I don't want to call it dreck, because Stephen King on his worst day is still better than 90% of writers. His prose is just so well-crafted and his characters are incredibly engaging. But he seemed to lose the thread of his stories. For a while he was on a "Real stories don't have endings" kick, and wow, did _that_ ever suck *cough*From A Buick 8*cough*.
> 
> He seems to have made a partial comeback, though. Some of his recent books have been very good. "Revival," as you say, was excellent, and his latest book of short stories had some real gems. ("Outsider," on the other hand, dropped the ball badly about a third of the way into the novel. It seemed so promising at the start, yet I could not bring myself to finish it, which almost never happens with Stephen King.)




Yeah I wasn't really trying to tie them together, but I should have said he got sober and his writing dropped off, then got in the accident and it went to crap.  Then again its hard to keep up with the pace he had in the 70's and  80's with horror classic after classic.   The last two books of his I read, of course both revolve around ex addicts, and he put himself into Dark Tower like he was trying to deal with why he got hit.  He claims he got sober right before Needful Things which fits when I think he started to go downhill a bit.  Then again as I said, its hard to match the mastery of early King so I'm probably being too hard on him. 

In any event I'm throwing him over the top rope if I get the chance.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

AND KING IS OUT OF THE RING!!! MY GAWD!!!!  RIGHT THOUGH THE SPANISH ANNOUNCING TABLE!!!!!!  What a slobber knocker!


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 26
    Anthony, Piers 14
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
    Bear, Elizabeth 20
    Brooks, Terry 19
    Bulfinch, Thomas 21
    Cook, Glen 28
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
    Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 21
    Jordan. Robert 19
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 24
    Lynch, Scott 21
    Martin, George R.R. 2
    McKillip, Patricia 21
    Mieville, China 18
    Peake, Mervyn 20
*Pratchett, Terry 24*
    Rothfuss, Patrick 14
    Sanderson, Brandon 25
    Smith, Clark Ashton 21
*Tolstoy, Nikolai 15*
    Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 26
    Anthony, Piers 14
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
    Bear, Elizabeth 20
    Brooks, Terry 19
    Bulfinch, Thomas 21
    Cook, Glen 28
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
    Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 21
    Jordan. Robert  19 + 1 = 20 I give up making this color work on the phone
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 24
    Lynch, Scott 21
Martin, George R.R. 0 and he is out: seeing Jordan Outlast Martin was my only petty goal here, kinda shocked it went so fast...
    McKillip, Patricia 21
    Mieville, China 18
    Peake, Mervyn 20
    Pratchett, Terry 24
    Rothfuss, Patrick 14
    Sanderson, Brandon 25
    Smith, Clark Ashton 21
    Tolstoy, Nikolai 15
    Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 17
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 14
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 15
Wolfe, Gene 21

Just too late to save GRR Martin for however brief a time...I actually like both his writing and his gritty kill-'em-all style.  But yeah, the wait for those last two books has long since become tedious...


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

GRRM says he's glad to be gone!  He can get back to work on his upcoming Song of Ice and Fire book 6, which will be out shortly.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 12, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 18*
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 20
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 18
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 14
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
*Tolstoy, Nikolai 13*
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 12, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Yeah I wasn't really trying to tie them together, but I should have said he got sober and his writing dropped off, then got in the accident and it went to crap.  Then again its hard to keep up with the pace he had in the 70's and  80's with horror classic after classic.   The last two books of his I read, of course both revolve around ex addicts, and he put himself into Dark Tower like he was trying to deal with why he got hit.  He claims he got sober right before Needful Things which fits when I think he started to go downhill a bit.  Then again as I said, its hard to match the mastery of early King so I'm probably being too hard on him.
> 
> In any event I'm throwing him over the top rope if I get the chance.




My biggest complaint with King is that the beginnings of his novels are so fantastic that I am majorly disillusioned by his endings. It just seems that he has no idea how to finish the story.  Hence, my favorite King works are his short stories (which are well-crafted and in many cases brilliant) and the books he writes with a co-author.  Co-authored novels require a careful plotting of beginning through the END before you start actually writing.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 12, 2018)

Bradley Hindman said:


> My biggest complaint with King is that the beginnings of his novels are so fantastic that I am majorly disillusioned by his endings. It just seems that he has no idea how to finish the story.  Hence, my favorite King works are his short stories (which are well-crafted and in many cases brilliant) and the books he writes with a co-author.  Co-authored novels require a careful plotting of beginning through the END before you start actually start writing.




I loved most of his classic endings where the protagonist just ends up getting totally screwed in the process of "winning".   My issues were bloat along with poor characters and plots.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh Discordia!  The beams have been broken and the tower falls!

To me, what’s interesting about King is that he lets his characters dictate the story, for good or for ill. That does lead to some unsatisfying endings (and some terrible ones) but the endings always make sense from a character standpoint. 

I think the main issue GRRM is having right now is that his characters are fighting with his plot, and he can’t figure out how to make it work. He’s terrified that the end will be received poorly, so he’s given up. 

After waiting 25 years for it, I HATED the ending of The Dark Tower when I first read it, but now find it to be the near perfect conclusion to the series (same thing happened with LOST), largely because I feel I completely understand Roland and the choices he makes throughout the story. 

It IS the journey, not the destination, things don’t always go as planned and that’s why I find King such an amazing influence for D&D.

At any rate, in my mind, the final score for his thread will always be

King, Stephen - 1,999


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 12, 2018)

High name recognition is the kiss of death in these contests.  The more name recognition something has, the more fans it will have, obviously.  But unfortunately, for every fan there are ten other people in the room who are sick and tired of listening to those fans.



			
				Five people in a Candy Survivor thread said:
			
		

> "I've never heard of Raspberry Zingers or Zots, but I've heard of Marshmallows.  Marshmallows are amazing!"





			
				Fifty other people in that same thread said:
			
		

> "Marshmallows are totally overrated, they are outdated, and they stole all their ideas from nougat.  Also they have gelatin in them, which means they murder ponies to make them.  Downvote them immediately!"




(Full disclosure: I'm one of the fifty who would downvote marshmallows.)


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 21 Jordan is amazing, even if his series was too long to finish. But what an opening trilogy! 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 16 Me-Evil is a communist hack whose books fall apart in the second act. Since Martin is already gone (good riddance), he's next on my list.
MPeake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 14
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 21

Not surprised to see Salvatore go down first, though - as you might surmise from my name - I did enjoy his books when I was younger. Good popcorn fiction.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 13, 2018)

If you haven't finished the Wheel of Time, but liked the opening books, I would recommend it: it ends with a bang, and with a point.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 13, 2018)

Aye, it's been too long, and those middle books wore me out. I eventually read a read-through summary of the whole series - even that took a week! But Wheel of Time influences my approach to D&D worldbuilding to this day...


----------



## Mallus (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow, Martin's gone but the likes of Weis & Hickman and That Elfstone Guy are still around. Sad.

(people are pretty mad at George R.R. for not finishing ASoIaF yet, eh?)


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 13, 2018)

Mallus said:


> (people are pretty mad at George R.R. for not finishing ASoIaF yet, eh?)



Oh no. I'm mad at him for _starting_ it. It's trash.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 13, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> Oh no. I'm mad at him for _starting_ it. It's trash.




Yeah, so, having read them by myself, I didn't really notice there was sex in the books. I tend to edit that sort of junk out when reading books. Latter, when discussing the book with other people, I've heard Martin's style described as "one-handed typing." It's gross.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> High name recognition is the kiss of death in these contests.  The more name recognition something has, the more fans it will have, obviously.  But unfortunately, for every fan there are ten other people in the room who are sick and tired of listening to those fans.





Actually, this is wrong. Because downvotes are two points and upvotes are one, it takes twice as many fans to keep a popular choice as critics. Which is why it was amazin Tolkien lasted over 800 posts. Because he literally had twice as many people voting for him than he had against. A relatively small number of critics can destroy a contestant that would otherwise win a normal vote, thanks to this system.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Mallus said:


> (people are pretty mad at George R.R. for not finishing ASoIaF yet, eh?)




I’m not mad a him. He can do as he likes. I just think not finishing means he’s a bad writer.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh he’s definitely not a bad writer. If he was a bad writer, people would have waited the last four years for his next book, and he wouldn’t have his own shelf at Bookstores all over the country, even with no new books out for the last four years. He is a darn good writer. Not finishing something as big and complicated as A Song of Ice and Fire doesn’t make him a bad writer.  He’s just let his head get in the way.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 13, 2018)

tglassy said:


> Actually, this is wrong. Because downvotes are two points and upvotes are one, it takes twice as many fans to keep a popular choice as critics. Which is why it was amazin Tolkien lasted over 800 posts. Because he literally had twice as many people voting for him than he had against. A relatively small number of critics can destroy a contestant that would otherwise win a normal vote, thanks to this system.




Good Lord, the game would take forever otherwise.


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 26
 Anthony, Piers 14
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 18
 Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 29
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
 Hodgson, William Hope 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 21 
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
 LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 22
 McKillip, Patricia 21
Mieville, China 16 
MPeake, Mervyn 20
 Pratchett, Terry 24
 Rothfuss, Patrick 12
 Sanderson, Brandon 25
 Smith, Clark Ashton 21
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
 Wolfe, Gene 21

Morning bird gets the vote. I hate mornings.


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 26
 Anthony, Piers 14
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 18
 Bulfinch, Thomas 21
 Cook, Glen 29
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
 Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11
 Hodgson, William Hope 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 21 
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
 LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 22
*McKillip, Patricia 21 + 1 = 22*
*Mieville, China 16 - 2 = 14*
MPeake, Mervyn 20
 Pratchett, Terry 24
 Rothfuss, Patrick 12
 Sanderson, Brandon 25
 Smith, Clark Ashton 21
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
 Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Nagol (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 11-2=9
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 21 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
MPeake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 21+1=22


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 21+1=22
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 9-2=7 Death to Raistlin!
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 21 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
MPeake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## akr71 (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
*Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 8*
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
*Jordan, Robert 19 *
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
MPeake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22​
​


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
*Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6*
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
*Jordan, Robert 19 *
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
MPeake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 25
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
MPeake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 25
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 13, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> High name recognition is the kiss of death in these contests.  The more name recognition something has, the more fans it will have, obviously.  But unfortunately, for every fan there are ten other people in the room who are sick and tired of listening to those fans.




You're overthinking it. Authors with high name recognition are simply more likely to have been read, and therefore people have an opinion, either positive or negative.

Low name recognition authors haven't been read by many people, so people don't know if they would like them or not. Thus, people vote against the author's they _know_ they don't like before the authors they have no opinion on.


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22

Gormenghast is such an inspiration for me.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 13, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

This thread is as good a place as any to ask: what is the best Sanderson book to read (actually, listen to on Audible)? I bounced off Mistborn a few years ago but he gets a lot of love so I am willing to give him another chance. Plus I live his Writing Excuses podcast so I feel like I owe him.


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25 - Hold up there, buddy. No running away with things this early.
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7 - They inspired an entire campaign setting that thousands have enjoyed playing the game in.  That deserves an upvote.
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 12
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 12
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Blue (Sep 13, 2018)

(Based on Maxperson 08:26am)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 12
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
 Rothfuss, Patrick 13 # Need to upvote before he's gone
Sanderson, Brandon 26
 Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 13, 2018)

We really aught to run a thread on who has the most epic beard. There are some very strong contenders remaining, even with GRRM out.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

Reynard said:


> This thread is as good a place as any to ask: what is the best Sanderson book to read (actually, listen to on Audible)? I bounced off Mistborn a few years ago but he gets a lot of love so I am willing to give him another chance. Plus I live his Writing Excuses podcast so I feel like I owe him.





Mistborn is where I started, on audible, and I have proceeded to collect every one of his Cosmere books on Audible.  Got the last one just last month.  I highly recommend listening to the whole series.  If by "Bounced off of" means you didn't get far it, trust me, it'll hook you and pull you all the way through.  And I haven't read a climactic ending like Mistborn's first trilogy's ending in book 3.  It is just absolutely astounding.  The second trilogy is just as good, but much, much shorter.  

The Stormlight Archive is another good series of books. He has three out so far, and is planning another seven (for two five-book archs).  They are utterly fantastic and appropriately epic.  Sanderson's worlds are phenomenally detailed.  

However, if you are looking for an introduction that doesn't include such a huge commitment, Elantris is a good stand alone that should be getting a sequel sometime in the next ten years, though it doesn't need one.  Another standalone book is Warbreaker.  Both of these are in the Cosmere, so they are connected to Mistborn and the Stormlight Archive, but you wouldn't know that unless you know that.  

[sblock=Cosmere]Basically, the Cosmere is Sanderson's universe, and all these books take place on different planets within that universe, and each one as its own magic system.  The backstory is that Adonalsium, a god like being from thousands of years ago, shattered somehow into 16 shards, and 16 people picked up those shards, basically becoming gods themselves.  Each one settled on a different planet, and invested their power in that planet, and that investiture, as magic is called, manifests different ways depending on the type of shard that settled there.  

in other words, there are different planets with different types of magic for each one.  

Right now, each series of books are separate and stand by themselves, though there is one side character that appears in all of them (you have to watch for him, though, sometimes his cameo is quick).  Sanderson took great care so that people who are unaware of the Cosmere could still enjoy his books as individuals.  Eventually though, if Sanderson doesn't die first, he's going to have a sci fi series that spans the different planets, mixing their magics in unique ways.  But that's decades off.  [/sblock]

So if all that is too intimidating, let me actually answer your question:  Read Elantris.  That's his first published book in the Cosmere, and it is a standalone.  And a good read.  If you like it, pick up Mistborn again.  Read all of them.  Then Warbreaker.  Then Stormlight Archive.  

And that is my suggestion.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19  Longest running series in a setting (from the original author)?  1977 to 2020?  However, finally writing the last Shannara book as we speak.
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 5  Hauberks vs halberds.  Emo Raistlin. Nuff said
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 12
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 13 
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 13, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> We really aught to run a thread on who has the most epic beard. There are some very strong contenders remaining, even with GRRM out.



GRRM's beard hardly qualifies as epic. A nicely trimmed beard that barely reaches the top of his chest? Please.

Patrick Rothfuss has a pretty impressive beard, and Scott Lynch makes up in volume what he lacks in length, but nobody on this list can top Ed Greenwood. I may not think much of him as a writer, but damn, can that man grow a beard.


----------



## Eltab (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
*Bulfinch, Thomas 23 + 1 = 24*  What high-level NPCs do when they are bored: make myths of themselves
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Weis, Margaret 5
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 12
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 13 
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
*Tolstoy, Nikolai 13 - 2 = 11*  I haven't actually read The Longest Book In The English Language but I heard about its reputation.
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 13, 2018)

> I haven't actually read The Longest Book In The English Language but I heard about its reputation.​




But not it's author, Leo?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> Yeah, so, having read them by myself, I didn't really notice there was sex in the books. I tend to edit that sort of junk out when reading books. Latter, when discussing the book with other people, I've heard Martin's style described as "one-handed typing." It's gross.




I've read them all and honestly I think people are conflating the books and the TV show with the sex stuff.  Sure there is some, but there is not a lot of graphic sex in the books. There is mention of it, and rape, but a lot of scenes with play by play of sex?  Not that I remember.  Of course the show amped the sex scenes up to 20 and characters that had rumors about their sexuality like Oberon Martell and Loras Tyrell are suddenly defined but that.  And it loved to have scenes of exposition over two whores getting it on.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 13, 2018)

I’d second Elantris as a jumping-in point. That was where I made the plunge, for the reason that, yes, it’s a mostly stand-alone novel. I enjoyed it quite a bit, and despite its shorter length, it nails Sanderson’s…oeuvre.



tglassy said:


> So if all that is too intimidating, let me actually answer your question:  Read Elantris.
> And that is my suggestion.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19 + 1 = 20  Magic Kingdom for sale....SOLD!
Bulfinch, Thomas 24 
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Weis, Margaret 5
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19 - 2 = 17  Too many books dude for one series. 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 12
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 13 
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Tolstoy, Nikolai 11
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Weis, Margaret 5
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
*Jordan, Robert 15*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
*Mieville, China 13*
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 13 
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Tolstoy, Nikolai 11
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 13, 2018)

Today’s downvote goes to Piers Anthony. If one wanted to include another humorous fantasy series author, I’d have put Robert Asprin (for the Myth series) in his stead.

Upvote the Ursual K. LeGuin. A Wizard of Earthsea is just too darn gorgeous and deep.

As much as I know that Weis & Hickman’s Dragonlance series has its flaws, there’s something that remains comforting about that world and those old tales, even into adulthood.

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Weis, Margaret 5
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 13
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 13 
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Tolstoy, Nikolai 11
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks,Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 24 
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
*Hickman, Tracy & Weis, Margaret 6*- The fact we're voting off the most influential fantasy authors in my life is upsetting.
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
*Jordan,Robert 13*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 13
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 13 
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Tolstoy, Nikolai 11
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> I've read them all and honestly I think people are conflating the books and the TV show with the sex stuff.  Sure there is some, but there is not a lot of graphic sex in the books. There is mention of it, and rape, but a lot of scenes with play by play of sex?  Not that I remember.  Of course the show amped the sex scenes up to 20 and characters that had rumors about their sexuality like Oberon Martell and Loras Tyrell are suddenly defined but that.  And it loved to have scenes of exposition over two whores getting it on.




Um...no, the books pretty much detail things that were really, really better left to the imagination.  I read all of them.  It's everywhere.  And it's dirty.  I skimmed through those scenes for the most part, but no, it's pretty graphic.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 18+1=19*
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
*Rothfuss, Patrick 12-2=10*
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

I always find it interesting that people will decry graphic depictions of sex in media, but are mum on violence.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6+1=7 (My First D&D novel)
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 10-2=8
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13
Wolfe, Gene 22

Is a comedian who doesn’t tell the punchline good?
Is a pilot who doesn’t land the plane good?
Is a businessman who doesn’t close a deal good?

Talented professionals aren’t considered good for starting things. They are considered good for finishing them.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 8-2=6 Let's make your story in this thread as short as your book should have been.
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 13+1=14Because I love Crime and Punishment.
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
​Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 27+1=28 I really enjoyed the Garrett P. I. books
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
​Rothfuss, Patrick 8-2=6
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 14
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2018)

Rothfus should be a 4 I think.   He's staggering near the edge of the ring and a couple well places chair shots may just put him over the top rope.


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 23
Rothfuss, Patrick 4
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 12
Wolfe, Gene 22​​


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

That’s a logical fallacy, called a False Equivalence. It means comparing two things in the effort to prove a point when the two things are not comparable. 

Writing is art. Art is never “finished”.  Sure, the author can finally stop and publish it, but that doesn’t mean it’s “finished”. Ask Tolkien. 

And let’s look at it from your assumption.  

A good businessman doesn’t close every deal. In fact, a good businessman fails closing more deals than a bad businessman because the bad ones quit. A good businessman eventually stops trying to close a deal when he realizes it’s not going to go through, so as to not waste time. 

Pilots always land their planes. Whether they survive it is another story. A good pilot always survives his landings and doesn’t take off unless he’s sure he’ll be able to land safely. If he doesn’t think the landing will be safe, he won’t land. 

Good comedians tell more bad jokes than bad comedians, because they tell more jokes by volume. They wind up leaving more jokes left in their notebook than they use, because they decide they weren’t funny. So good comedians know when to not continue with a joke. 

So yes, a writer that doesn’t finish his series of books can still be a good writer. 

Besides, I’ll bet I know how to keep you in suspense.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 13, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Tolstoy, Nikolai 13+1=14Because I love Crime and Punishment.



Ahem... Leo Tolstoy =/= Nikolai Tolstoy

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 14
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24 *Oook!*
Rothfuss, Patrick 2 *Eeek!*
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 12
Wolfe, Gene 22

Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Light thinks it travels faster than anything but it is wrong. No matter  how fast light travels, it finds the darkness has always got there  first, and is waiting for it.” - Reaper Man


----------



## OB1 (Sep 13, 2018)

[MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] - Just to be clear, I enjoy both Martin and Rothfuss, and hope that they one day finish their stories so they (the stories) can be properly judged. 

I still stand by my opinion that a writer who doesn’t finish a story they start telling to others is a bad writer. They can be good at crafting prose, characters and scenes, but a good writer tells a story, and stories have endings.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2018)

GRRM is a good writer, however he has lost the SoIaF series IMO.  I doubt he will ever finish it, but Books 4-5 were a large drop off in quality from 1-3 as he kept introducing secondary characters and introducing new plots during time he should have been moving existing plots towards conclusions.  I just worry he is working to change his ending since the show will wrap up next year and spoil his original ending for the major parts.  For me the series is shaping up to be a bust but for him it made him richer than I'm sure he ever imagined possible.  And despite all its excesses, stupidities, titanic plot holes and flaws the show is a lot of fun.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> Ahem... Leo Tolstoy =/= Nikolai Tolstoy




Or that other dead Russian, either.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

Not every good story has an ending. The Lady or the Lion, as an example. And many stories end in cliffhangers, with no sequel even intended.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

tglassy said:


> Not every good story has an ending. The Lady or the Lion, as an example. And many stories end in cliffhangers, with no sequel even intended.



That is clearly not the intent on the cases being discussed here.

The fact is that while neither Rothfuss nor Martin owe fans anything, it is perfectly reasonable for readers to judge their work on its incompleteness.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

I disagree.  If he was a bad writer, his fans wouldn't care if they finished it or not.  

I think the problem here its the definition of "Bad writer".  My definition of a bad writer is someone who writes badly.  In other words, either they write with grammatical/punctuation problems, or, worse, they're unable to write in a way that captivates their readers.  Any writer who can captivate their readers is a good writer.  That includes Stephanie Meyer, as even I couldn't stop until I'd finished the fourth book, even if I hated all the characters and thought the plot was contrived.  It's actually an amazing example of how you don't even have to write likable characters, as long as the writing is captivating, people will like the book. (God, I hated Edward.)

Is he a bad storyteller?  No, I don't think so.  The art of storytelling is being able to put together plot, character and tone to convey a story, and he's done that.  He just never finished the story.  That's not a crime and doesn't mean someone's a bad storyteller.  It just means he knows which story to continue and which ones to let die.  That actually shows maturity, rather than immaturity.  

Martin is able to write compelling, captivating prose with characters people want to read about and does a fantastic job putting together a book.  In fact, the only reason he hasn't finished the book is because of his fans.  Every time a fan comes up to him and says "I love Game of Thrones!" he shrinks back and says "I know, I should get to the next book."  The fans have been yelling at him, judging him, calling him a bad writer and voting him out of contests because he can't finish a book series that NONE OF THEM WOULD EVEN HAVE THE BALLS TO START, let alone get 1,770,000 words into it.  Have you ever written a single story with over 1.5 million words?  That's over 7,000 pages.  That's more than most people have ever written in their lives, let alone in a cohesive story.  Lord of the Rings was only 455,125 words.   

This has all gotten into his head and forced him into a severe case of writer's block.  Some people are more empathetic than others, and therefore are more susceptible to the influence of others.  They begin to believe the criticism, and once they believe the criticism, they become the criticism. 

So really, the reason Martin hasn't finished is your fault, for voting him out of this contest so early, thus reinforcing his negative image of himself.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, now we know: [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION] is really GRRM lurking incognito on ENWorld.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, now we know: @_*tglassy*_ is really GRRM lurking incognito on ENWorld.




Between football season, lobster season, convention season, and posting here no wonder he never gets anything done.  START WRITING!!!!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 13, 2018)

I do love, ahem, Dostoevsky's Crime and Punishment. But now I want a fantasy story about a guilt-ridden dragonslayer.



Reynard said:


> Or that other dead Russian, either.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24 Oook!
Rothfuss, Patrick 2 Eeek!
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 12
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24+1=25
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 6
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Rothfuss, Patrick 2-2= OUT!
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 12
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2018)

BOOM!  Rothfuss tried to hang onto the ropes but a double running clothesline from LeGuinn and Alexander fires him over the top where he lands on a ranting GRRM who was berating the crowd for making him not finish his books!  Oh GAWD!!!  What mayhem is next?


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 13, 2018)

tglassy said:


> Um...no, the books pretty much detail things that were really, really better left to the imagination.  I read all of them.  It's everywhere.  And it's dirty.  I skimmed through those scenes for the most part, but no, it's pretty graphic.



Sounds like some full-frontal prudity here...

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24+1=25
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 18 - for some reason every time I try reading one of his books I dont get more than halfway through before giving up
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7 - not for Dragonlance so much, but for the other things they've done - Rose of the Prophet, Darksword, etc.
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 12
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 24+1=25
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 19*
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
*Tolstoy, Nikolai 10*
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 13, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, now we know: @_*tglassy*_ is really GRRM lurking incognito on ENWorld.




Oh my goodness, I wish.  Then I wouldn't be rocking a solid hundred K in Student loan debt and be living paycheck to paycheck!  And I would have actually published one of my books.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 13, 2018)

tglassy said:


> Mistborn is where I started, on audible, and I have proceeded to collect every one of his Cosmere books on Audible.  Got the last one just last month.  I highly recommend listening to the whole series.  If by "Bounced off of" means you didn't get far it, trust me, it'll hook you and pull you all the way through.  And I haven't read a climactic ending like Mistborn's first trilogy's ending in book 3.  It is just absolutely astounding.
> If you like it, pick up Mistborn again.  Read all of them.




I *hated *what he did to one of the characters for the bulk of book three, but my god the payoff for it was *everything*. I hesitate to recommend the first Mistborn trilogy because book 2 gets a little soap-opera-y and book 3 can become a bit of a slog at times depending on what subplot you're following but if you can get through it, yeah, I cannot talk up enough how fantastic the ending to the trilogy is. And it builds upon everything leading up to it, including the frustrating and/or boring. The characters are pretty great throughout though, even if one of the characters turns into an obnoxious strawman in the third book.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 - Skipping an upvote day because I was reminded of Taran Wanderer, a dreary slog in an otherwise quick-paced and enjoyable series. I suppose every big series has to have a "bad" book; The Silver Chair, A Dance with Dragons, Books 8 through... what, 10 of Wheel of Time? At least Brooks got his out of the way first.
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 - I loved the Heritage of Shannara series; especially the middle two books (Druid & Elf Queen), which were both more horror than they were fantasy (but in very different ways from each other!). If the derivative-ness of Sword of Shannara turned you off give some of his later stuff a read; Elfstones is great and Wishsong is highly underrated.
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 - Another couple of downvotes for a racist
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 13, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I *hated *what he did to one of the characters for the bulk of book three, but my god the payoff for it was *everything*. I hesitate to recommend the first Mistborn trilogy because book 2 gets a little soap-opera-y and book 3 can become a bit of a slog at times depending on what subplot you're following but if you can get through it, yeah, I cannot talk up enough how fantastic the ending to the trilogy is. And it builds upon everything leading up to it, including the frustrating and/or boring. The characters are pretty great throughout though, even if one of the characters turns into an obnoxious strawman in the third book.




I never saw a fantasy series wrap up as neatly as mistborn did. It was very satisfying.

However I won't be voting for Sanderson in this thread.

His magic systems are far too neat, balanced, and well thought out for D&D


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 13, 2018)

BookBarbarian said:


> I never saw a fantasy series wrap up as neatly as mistborn did. It was very satisfying.
> 
> However I won't be voting for Sanderson in this thread.
> 
> His magic systems are far too neat, balanced, and well thought out for D&D




I probably won't vote for Sanderson either (most likely against)...BUT, something to add in his favor.  He IS a D&D player from what I understand and occasionally plays (or more often or less) at his local FLGS.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 13, 2018)

GreyLord said:


> I probably won't vote for Sanderson either (most likely against)...BUT, something to add in his favor.  He IS a D&D player from what I understand and occasionally plays (or more often or less) at his local FLGS.




Is he? I knew he was big into Magic: The Gathering


----------



## Gradine (Sep 14, 2018)

BookBarbarian said:


> Is he? I knew he was big into Magic: The Gathering




Seems so.
https://www.reddit.com/r/brandonsan...6/anyone_know_if_brandon_ever_playedplays_dd/


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 28 - 2 = 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 + 1 = 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 14, 2018)

OB1 said:


> Talented professionals aren’t considered good for starting things. They are considered good for finishing them.



In the immortal words of the Prophet Chuck: "Endings are hard. Any chapped-a** monkey with a keyboard can poop out a beginning, but endings are impossible."


----------



## squibbles (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 7
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 19-2=17 --after George RR Martin, one of the world's leading purveyors of books that are also doorstops
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 26
 Smith, Clark Ashton 21+1=22 --it's criminal that he wasn't in Appendix N with Howard and Lovecraft
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 5 I mean, I like their books, but they aren't particularly "good" or "influential" writers
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 18 beautiful books that you can kill a grown man with, and much more "influential" than other authors in this competition.
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 14, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I *hated *what he did to one of the characters for the bulk of book three, but my god the payoff for it was *everything*. I hesitate to recommend the first Mistborn trilogy because book 2 gets a little soap-opera-y and book 3 can become a bit of a slog at times depending on what subplot you're following but if you can get through it, yeah, I cannot talk up enough how fantastic the ending to the trilogy is. And it builds upon everything leading up to it, including the frustrating and/or boring. The characters are pretty great throughout though, even if one of the characters turns into an obnoxious strawman in the third book.




There are very few book series where the freaking climax of the trilogy is foreshadowed in the first line of the first book.  That was utterly fantastic.

And the second era with Wax and Wayne, the lawmen, are absolutely amazing, even though they are half the length.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 14, 2018)

I ended up getting The Way of Kings based on the recommendations of some folks, including my brother. I am just a chapter and a half in at this point but I am intrigued. It is much higher fantasy than I was expecting, for one, and although I don't know where it is going, the story of the young soldier intrigues me because among my favorite series is Raymond Feist's Demonwar Saga. My first attempt at a fantasy novel many moons ago was essentially a  Feist pastiche in fact.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 14, 2018)

Way of Kings is great.  Words of Radiance is better.  Oathbreaker is phenomenal.  The world gets a little bigger and more detailed with each book, but he does it in such a way that it never seems overwhelming.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 3
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21​Pratchett, Terry 25​Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 14, 2018)

OB1 said:


> Talented professionals aren’t considered good for starting things. They are considered good for finishing them.





That's why talented professionals =/= artists.

You know who was really, really good at not finishing things? Leonardo Da Vinci.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 3-2=1 Soon! Just punishment for afflicting the world with Raistlin!
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 21+1=22

Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Nagol (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26+1=27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 1=2-0 
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## akr71 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26+1=27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
*Jordan, Robert 16*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
*LeGuin, Ursula 26*
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22​

​


----------



## Reynard (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 12-2=10 A Spell For Chameleon was my first Xanth book, and even at 12 I realized something was not quite right...
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 26+1=27 Wizard of Earthsea is a completely wonderful book. Even if she was not the amazing writer she is, she would get upvotes for that alone.
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 10 
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 27
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 10 
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 20 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 14
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 27
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 25 
 Anthony, Piers 10 
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 20 
 Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
 Hodgson, William Hope 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
 Jordan, Robert 16
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 22
 McKillip, Patricia 22
 Mieville, China 14
 Peake, Mervyn 22
 Pratchett, Terry 25
 Sanderson, Brandon 27
 Smith, Clark Ashton 22
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
 Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 25 
 Anthony, Piers 10 
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 20 
 Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 26
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
 Hodgson, William Hope 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 17
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 22
 McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 12
 Peake, Mervyn 22
 Pratchett, Terry 25
 Sanderson, Brandon 27
 Smith, Clark Ashton 22
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
 Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
 Alexander, Lloyd 25 
 Anthony, Piers 10 
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
 Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 20 
*Bulfinch, Thomas 23 + 1 = 24*
Cook, Glen 26
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
 Hodgson, William Hope 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 21
 Jordan, Robert 17
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 22
 McKillip, Patricia 22
*Mieville, China 12 - 2 = 10*
 Peake, Mervyn 22
 Pratchett, Terry 25
 Sanderson, Brandon 27
 Smith, Clark Ashton 22
 Tolstoy, Nikolai 8 
 Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 10 
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Jordan, Robert 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 10
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 27
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 6
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Blue (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25 
Anthony, Piers 10 
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 22 # The most recent author to hit my favorite list
Jordan, Robert 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 10
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
 Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 6
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 20 - 2 = 18
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 10
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 6 + 1 = 7 
Wolfe, Gene 22

My strategery takes shape...


----------



## squibbles (Sep 14, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Augusta, Lady Gregory 20 - 1 = 19
> Tolstoy, Nikolai 6 + 2 = 8
> My strategery takes shape...




Hey... wait a minute...


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 14, 2018)

> My strategery takes shape...​




To reverse the voting system?!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 14, 2018)

Bwahahahahah!      Wait, what are you talking about? Looks fine to me.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 15
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 10
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 7  
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 15
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 10
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 7 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 22+1=23*
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 15
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
*Mieville, China 10-2=8*
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 7 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 15
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 22
*Pratchett, Terry 24*
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
*Tolstoy, Nikolai 5 *
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Gradine (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26 - An upvote for Eilonwy, the best princess
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 15
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 3 - And one more downvote for UKIP  
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 26+1=27
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 15-2=13 I loved the first few WoT books, but after those it became an exercise in plodding through pointlessness.
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 3
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Quartz (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25 - Up
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 1 - Down - FINISH HIM!
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 26+1=27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 25 
Sanderson, Brandon 25-2=23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 1
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 1 
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 1 
Wolfe, Gene 22

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“They may be called the Palace Guard, the City Guard, or the Patrol.  Whatever the name, their purpose in any work of heroic fantasy is  identical: it is, round about Chapter Three (or ten minutes into the  film) to rush into the room, attack the hero one at a time, and be  slaughtered. No one ever asks them if they want to. 
This book is dedicated to those fine men.” - Guards! Guards!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 14, 2018)

Okay, I’ll raise the blade that finishes Nickoleo Tolstoyevsky. But Piers Anthony, I’m coming for you next.

Upvote for Sir Terry. For all the humor, his depiction of dwarves remains a big influence. It’s funny, sure, but it’s never cruel to them.

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 10
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Tolstoy, Nikolai 0
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Gradine (Sep 14, 2018)

Seeing Tolstoy finished off with a simultaneous upvote for Pratchett is all I ever wanted to see in this thread.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
*Anthony, Piers 8*
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
*Brooks, Terry 24*
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 8
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh Raistlin, the edgelord before being an edgelord was a thing. Re-reading the first two trilogies, he comes off badly (as does Caramon, for that matter). Raistlin is mostly a jerk, and at the very end, his redemption feels entirely unearned.

It makes me kinda sad that the Dragonlance authors were knocked out so early. Like, I get that the books aren’t as great as you remember them being when you were 12, but I still have a soft spot for them. And heck, they birth a whole campaign setting.



Grognerd said:


> Hickman, Tracy & Margaret Weis 3-2=1 Soon! Just punishment for afflicting the world with Raistlin!​


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 14, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Oh Raistlin, the edgelord before being an edgelord was a thing. Re-reading the first two trilogies, he comes off badly (as does Caramon, for that matter). Raistlin is mostly a jerk, and at the very end, his redemption feels entirely unearned.
> 
> It makes me kinda sad that the Dragonlance authors were knocked out so early. Like, I get that the books aren’t as great as you remember them being when you were 12, but I still have a soft spot for them. And heck, they birth a whole campaign setting.




I actually liked their Death Gate series better, even if Alzheimer's Gandalf...er...Fizban makes an appearance in that series as well.

Re: Robert Jordan, I couldn't make it halfway through the third book. The entire series just droned on and on and on with a dozen pages devoted to describing what a road looked like.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 14, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 14, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Oh Raistlin, the edgelord before being an edgelord was a thing. Re-reading the first two trilogies, he comes off badly (as does Caramon, for that matter). Raistlin is mostly a jerk, and at the very end, his redemption feels entirely unearned.




EXACTLY!  The inordinate attention that W&H gave him really turned me off to the whole world of Krynn. Of course, it didn't help that the characters I actually did take a liking to died: Sturm, dead. Flint, dead. I never wanted to say it, but I loved Tika (though that was probably mostly due to Elmore rather than W&H's writing). Had I said it openly she might have died! 

Of course, I would be inclined to vote against W&H anyway on the basis of the plodding tales of the Darksword trilogy (or even worse, the "game" introduced in the Darksword Adventures book!), it just wouldn't have been as passionately!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 14, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Oh Raistlin, the edgelord before being an edgelord was a thing. Re-reading the first two trilogies, he comes off badly (as does Caramon, for that matter). Raistlin is mostly a jerk, and at the very end, his redemption feels entirely unearned.
> 
> It makes me kinda sad that the Dragonlance authors were knocked out so early. Like, I get that the books aren’t as great as you remember them being when you were 12, but I still have a soft spot for them. And heck, they birth a whole campaign setting.




When DL came out I loved it.  Sure I was like 12 but finding a real D&D novel at B. Dalton was a moment of nirvana.  Then when the Time of the Twins series came out I devoured them rabidly.   I read the final novel in that series the day I bought it.   Picked up some of the short story collections after that but never got into the later trilogies, and when I went back and re-read them as an adult found them to be kind of weak but not to the Piers Anthony level mind you.  Would love to see a big budget movie adaption, or a well done TV series though.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 14, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 8
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 14 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 14, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 14, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Poor Piers Anthony. I remember when he was a pretty big deal, a prolific author, and well-respected.
> 
> But as I wrote before, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't enjoy re-visiting his books that read when I was young, and after I set up this thread, and googled a little ... yeah, pretty positive on that one.




PA hasn't aged well with me at all, not even the magic fart.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 8
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 23 - just never did anything for me, somehow
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Wolfe, Gene 22

If, as each author was dropped from this list, I was to prune the contents of my bookshelves accordingly they'd be looking pretty bare by now...


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 6
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 23 
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 14, 2018)

For me, being a twin, I thought it was awesome to see that two of the main characters were also twins. Revisiting it as an adult made some of the flaws all the more glaring, but it was still a nostalgic treat.

Yeah, I'd be super-excited to see a big adaptation happen.



Flexor the Mighty! said:


> When DL came out I loved it.  Sure I was like 12 but finding a real D&D novel at B. Dalton was a moment of nirvana.  Then when the Time of the Twins series came out I devoured them rabidly.   I read the final novel in that series the day I bought it.   Picked up some of the short story collections after that but never got into the later trilogies, and when I went back and re-read them as an adult found them to be kind of weak but not to the Piers Anthony level mind you.  Would love to see a big budget movie adaption, or a well done TV series though.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 14, 2018)

Heh! As a kid, Caramon was my favorite. But as an adult, I realized I found Tasslehoff of all of them to be the one I liked the most. Mostly because he didn't spend any time brooding or whinging.



Grognerd said:


> EXACTLY!  The inordinate attention that W&H gave him really turned me off to the whole world of Krynn. Of course, it didn't help that the characters I actually did take a liking to died: Sturm, dead. Flint, dead. I never wanted to say it, but I loved Tika (though that was probably mostly due to Elmore rather than W&H's writing). Had I said it openly she might have died!


----------



## bid (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 23 
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 22
Wolfe, Gene 22


Doubling up since it's a good pick


----------



## squibbles (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Jordan, Robert 14-2=12
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 23 
Sanderson, Brandon 23
 Smith, Clark Ashton 22+1=23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25+1=26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 12
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 23 
Sanderson, Brandon 23-2=21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27​Anthony, Piers 4​Augusta, Lady Gregory 19​Bear, Elizabeth 20​Brooks, Terry 24​Bulfinch, Thomas 25​Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21​Hodgson, William Hope 18​Jemisin, N.K. 22​Jordan, Robert 12​Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
​LeGuin, Ursula 25​Lynch, Scott 23​McKillip, Patricia 22​Mieville, China 6​Peake, Mervyn 23​Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23​Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25​Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 12​Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
​LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 6
Peake, Mervyn 24​Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22

The unforgettable yet dreamlike characters of Mervyn Peake's Gormenghast.


​


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 12
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20

LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 4
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Ickam (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
 Brooks, Terry 24-2=22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Jordan, Robert 12+1=13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
 Mieville, China 4
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Nagol (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27+1=28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 22
Mieville, China 4-2=2
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
*McKillip, Patricia 22 + 1 = 23*
*Mieville, China 2 - 2 =0*
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 4 - 2 = 2
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21 + 1 = 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Anthony, Piers 2-2=0 I gain XP!
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 20
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13+1=14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## akr71 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
*Jordan, Robert 11*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
*LeGuin, Ursula 26*
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Reynard (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 21
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 11-2=9
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23+1=24
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 23
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
 LeGuin, Ursula 27 # A Wizard of Earthsea was my very first fantasy novel.
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 22
 Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## OB1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 8
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 27 
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Wolfe, Gene 22​
​


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 22+1=23*
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
*Jordan, Robert 8-2=6*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 27 
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 21 I like Brooks as a person, but as a writer he is a decent person
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 7
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 27 
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 7
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 21
Wolfe, Gene 22


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Some pirates achieved immortality by great deeds of cruelty or  derring-do. Some achieved immortality by amassing great wealth. But the  captain had long ago decided that he would, on the whole, prefer to  achieve immortality by not dying.” - The Color of Magic


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 7
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 7
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## bid (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 26
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 7
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 15, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 27
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 17
    Bulfinch, Thomas 25
    Cook, Glen 26
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 22
    Jordan, Robert 7
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 24
    Pratchett, Terry 25
    Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 19
    Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 15, 2018)

People must have me locked, or I have them blocked, because Terry Brooks went from 23 to 17 and I only see one actual post. 

If someone hates Brooks, it’s probably better we have each other blocked


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 15, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> People must have me locked, or I have them blocked, because Terry Brooks went from 23 to 17 and I only see one actual post.



Are you sure? Because he was 21 in my post (#257), and I definitely don't have you blocked.

By the way, one way to see if anyone has you blocked is to open a thread in a private tab (or just log out). You will see all the posts then. This post, for example, is #263. If it's a different number for you, then yeah, someone has you blocked.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 27
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 18*
    Bulfinch, Thomas 25
    Cook, Glen 26
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 22
*Jordan, Robert 5*
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 27
    Lynch, Scott 24
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 24
    Pratchett, Terry 25
    Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 19
    Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 16, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> People must have me locked, or I have them blocked, because Terry Brooks went from 23 to 17 and I only see one actual post.
> 
> If someone hates Brooks, it’s probably better we have each other blocked 



From 23 Brooks was downvoted in #256, #260 and #261.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18
    Alexander, Lloyd 27
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 18​Brooks, Terry 16    Bulfinch, Thomas 25
    Cook, Glen 26
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 22​Jordan, Robert 5
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 27
    Lynch, Scott 24
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 24​Pratchett, Terry 26​Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 19
    Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 18-2=16
    Alexander, Lloyd 27
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 18​Brooks, Terry 16    Bulfinch, Thomas 25
    Cook, Glen 26
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 22​Jordan, Robert 5
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 27
    Lynch, Scott 24
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 24+1=25

Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 19
    Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
    Alexander, Lloyd 27
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 18​Brooks, Terry 16    Bulfinch, Thomas 25
    Cook, Glen 26
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
    Hodgson, William Hope 18
    Jemisin, N.K. 22​Jordan, Robert 5
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 27
    Lynch, Scott 24
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 26
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 19
    Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## Nagol (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 16
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 26+1=27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Jordan, Robert 5-2=3
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 26
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 16
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
*Jordan, Robert 3 - 2 = 1*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
*McKillip, Patricia 23 + 1 = 24*
Peake, Mervyn 26
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## akr71 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 17*
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
*Jordan, Robert 0*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23 + 1 = 24
Peake, Mervyn 26
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22​
​


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 17
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27+1=28
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
​McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 26
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23-2=21
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22​


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 17
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 28+1=29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24

McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 26 - 2 = 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 22​
​


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## OB1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 18
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Quartz (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 16 - DOWN
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25 - UP
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 16, 2018)

*Ahmed, Saladin 16-2=14*
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 16+1=17*
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 14
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 17
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 22

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Time is a drug. Too much of it kills you.” - Small Gods


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 14
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 15 Shannara... shannara... hey hey hey... GOOD BYE
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23 Never read his fantasy, but The Fifth Head of Cerberus is definitely in my sci-fi top five.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 16
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 16 - 2 = 14 kind of gross that this hack is still on the list.
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25 + 1 =26 that's SIR Terry to you, Brooks!
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 14
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 13
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 29
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23

Fixing -- post #280 skipped a bunch of others


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 14
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 13
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 14
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 11
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 12
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 11
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23

Jordan's out, so bang goes another four feet worth of bookshelf.  At this point I'm reduced to simply downvoting the ones I've never heard of, starting at the top, on the assumption that the rest of you will take care of Brooks.


----------



## bid (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 12
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 17, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> Jordan's out, so bang goes another four feet worth of bookshelf.



Four feet of shelf space? I didn't know you could buy only half a Robert Jordan book.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 17, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> Jordan's out, so bang goes another four feet worth of bookshelf.  At this point I'm reduced to simply downvoting the ones I've never heard of, starting at the top, on the assumption that the rest of you will take care of Brooks.




I had hoped that he would last longer.  Not only was the series good(minus the 3-4 filler books), but the man cared so much for his fans that he arranged another author to know everything and finish his works when he learned that he was going to die.  Unlike that asshat Martin.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 10
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27
Sanderson, Brandon 23 - I like his works and he finished Jordan's series.
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 10
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22 = 1 =23 
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 27 - 2 = 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> I had hoped that he would last longer.  Not only was the series good(minus the 3-4 filler books), but the man cared so much for his fans that he arranged another author to know everything and finish his works when he learned that he was going to die.  Unlike that asshat Martin.




I didn't expect him to win, but...going down to Terry Brooks? Nobody deserves that.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 17, 2018)

*Ahmed, Saladin 8*
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 10*
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## tglassy (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 8 - 2 = 6
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 10
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 23 + 1 = 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## squibbles (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 6
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 10
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 27-2=25 the black company series is full of awesome ideas, but I found the military fantasy writing style increasingly grating after the first book as the size of the merc company gets radically smaller
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 17+1=18
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Ickam (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 6
Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
 Brooks, Terry 10-2=8
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25 
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
 Pratchett, Terry 25+1=26
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahmed, Saladin 6-2=4
Alexander, Lloyd 25+1=26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
 Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25 
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
 Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Radaceus (Sep 17, 2018)

med, Saladin 4-2=2
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 25+1=26 (an author's author, one of the greats) 
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23​
​


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 17, 2018)

med, Saladin 2-2=0
Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
Cook, Glen 26+1=27 
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23

fatality opportunity taken


----------



## Dioltach (Sep 17, 2018)

To all those who have been downvoting Saladin Ahmed because they don't know any of his work: give _Engraved on the Eye_, his collection of short stories, a try. Or if that's too much of a commitment, just try "Dr Diablo Goes Through the Motions". You won't be disappointed.


----------



## akr71 (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
*Cook, Glen 25*
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 28*
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 26
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 25
*Cook, Glen 25*
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 19
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 28*
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 17, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 17
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 10
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 23​
​


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 18
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24

It's sad that it's inevitable that Brooks will go down soon.  As far as I can tell, he's had the longest running continuous release of books in the same world than anyone else.  And is probably one of the more popular and well known and best selling authors on this list, which I only mention to point out the irony in some of the people voting him down here who voted up Tolkien in the other thread based on that criteria


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 17, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 17, 2018)

Upvote this time goes to Lloyd Alexander. His works are pretty darn magical. Downvote to Hodgson. As influential as his work is on horror literature, I’m not sure it translates to D&D.

I want to upvote Lynch, but since the Gentlemen Bastards series remains unfinished, I can’t bring myself to do it.

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 9+1=10*
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
*Pratchett, Terry 22-2=20*
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> It's sad that it's inevitable that Brooks will go down soon.  As far as I can tell, he's had the longest running continuous release of books in the same world than anyone else.



Has, not had.  Brooks is still writing and still publishing books in the Shannara series.  He published the second book in his "Fall of Shannara" series earlier this year, and the conclusion is scheduled to be published next year.  At his book signing last July, he said that it will be the final Shannara story _going forward_...his emphasis...so there will most likely be more pre-quels and tangential stories in the future.

As for non-Shannara stuff, he mentioned a new novel in the works for his Landover series, and he read an excerpt from a completely new cyberpunk-ish novel he is working on called "Street Freaks."  He also said there might be more Word and Void, but he's not working on it at the moment.

"We (George R. R. Martin) are both published by Del Rey," Terry said, "Except that I actually publish my books."

How can you not like this guy?


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8 So, Brooks is easily one of the worst writers from this and the previous list, on a technical "using words" and "constructing narrative" aspect: it saddens me that somebody would downv vote good writers in his place, and it saddens me further that folks who were upvoting Tolkien in the other thread would do the same for Brooks. Get him outta here!
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 21 one of the great stylists of English in recent years, brilliant stuff
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18​Brooks, Terry 10
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 23+1=24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 24-2=22
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24​


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> So, Brooks is easily one of the worst writers from this and the previous list, on a technical "using words" and "constructing narrative" aspect



Respectfully disagree.



Parmandur said:


> It saddens me that somebody would downvote good writers in his place, and it saddens me further that folks who were upvoting Tolkien in the other thread would do the same for Brooks. Get him outta here!



I'm not sure what Tolkien has to do with Brooks....I love Terry Brooks as a person, and I've loved his books for decades...but he's no Tolkien.  As for voting:  unfortunately, the way these threads are rigged (yes, _rigged_), is that in order to upvote your favorite authors you must also downvote other equally-good writers.  It's the harsh reality of a popularity contest.  

Ah well.  All this supports my theory that name recognition is the real killer here in these threads.  Brooks has a huge body of work, so he has high name recognition, so he's got a shorter expiration date on this list.  Just like Stephen King.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Has, not had.  Brooks is still writing and still publishing books in the Shannara series.  He published the second book in his "Fall of Shannara" series earlier this year, and the conclusion is scheduled to be published next year.  At his book signing last July, he said that it will be the final Shannara story _going forward_...his emphasis...so there will most likely be more pre-quels and tangential stories in the future.
> 
> As for non-Shannara stuff, he mentioned a new novel in the works for his Landover series, and he read an excerpt from a completely new cyberpunk-ish novel he is working on called "Street Freaks."  He also said there might be more Word and Void, but he's not working on it at the moment.
> 
> ...




I like him as a person, actually: his autobiography is entertaining. I especially liked the part where it became clear that Brooks, when discussing the Phantom Menace novelization, was one of the only people in the situation willing to give George Lucas serious push back on the story. Which was sad, since Brooks is not a good storyteller. I don't dislike him, I dislike his books. 

The Sword of Shannara was the first book I ever gave up on Midway through, it was like pulling my own teeth out.

Tried giving him another shot recently, too, with the first  Magic Kingdom book. Pretty terrible experience, though at least I made it to the end before deciding not to finish the Omnibus.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Respectfully disagree.
> 
> I'm not sure what Tolkien has to do with Brooks....I love Terry Brooks as a person, and I've loved his books for decades...but he's no Tolkien.  As far as voting goes:  unfortunately, the way these threads are rigged (yes, _rigged_), is that in order to upvote your favorite authors you must also downvote other good writers.




No offense to the people who like Brooks, I just don't see the appeal having tried his work. And I'm a super picky reader, soooooo...

Just seeing a lot of folks who had upvoted Tolkien now pushing Brooks up, and Sacrosanct seems to be making a stink about Tolkien versus Brooks, after being a big time Tolkien downvoter. He has me blocked, apparently, so I'm going off of quotes.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Has, not had.  Brooks is still writing and still publishing books in the Shannara series.  He published the second book in his "Fall of Shannara" series earlier this year, and the conclusion is scheduled to be published next year.  At his book signing last July, he said that it will be the final Shannara story _going forward_...his emphasis...so there will most likely be more pre-quels and tangential stories in the future.
> 
> As for non-Shannara stuff, he mentioned a new novel in the works for his Landover series, and he read an excerpt from a completely new cyberpunk-ish novel he is working on called "Street Freaks."  He also said there might be more Word and Void, but he's not working on it at the moment.




Typo on my part.  I mean 'has'.  I'm actually reading that series right now, the 2nd in the Fall of Shannara series.



> "We (George R. R. Martin) are both published by Del Rey," Terry said, "Except that I actually publish my books."
> 
> How can you not like this guy?




I saw him again this past June, and he said this very thing


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> The Sword of Shannara was the first book I ever gave up on Midway through, it was like pulling my own teeth out.



The Sword of Shannara is problematic on a lot of levels, and Terry would tell you the same thing.  (There isn't a single female character anywhere in the story, for example.)  It's not his best work, and he would agree with me.  The story doesn't really kick off until Elfstones...which is probably why MTV used it as the starting point for their terrible "Shannara" series.

If you want to see what Terry can do with a typewriter, I heartily recommend his Heritage of Shannara series as a starting point instead (Scions, Druid, Elf Queen, Talismans, and finally, First King).  It's his best work, hands-down.  Hell, I think it's one of the best works of fantasy fiction by anyone.  But don't just take my word for it.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> The Sword of Shannara is problematic on a lot of levels, and Terry would tell you the same thing.  (There isn't a single female character anywhere in the story, for example.)  It's not his best work, and he would agree with me.  The story doesn't really kick off until Elfstones...which is probably why MTV used it as the starting point for their terrible "Shannara" series.
> 
> If you want to see what Terry can do with a typewriter, I heartily recommend his Heritage of Shannara series as a starting point instead (Scions, Druid, Elf Queen, Talismans, and finally, First King).  It's his best work, hands-down.  Hell, I think it's one of the best works of fantasy fiction by anyone.  But don't just take my word for it.




Well, I might give that a shot at some point, thanks. That had been part of my theory with reading the Magic Kingdom book, that it would be the work of a more mature writer. Just didn't care for it.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> I saw him again this past June, and he said this very thing



Holy crap, you were at the book signing in Beaverton too?  Small world.

(And yes, I'm stalking Terry Brooks.  I own every one of his books, and I've almost got all of them signed.)


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Holy crap, you were at the book signing in Beaverton too?  Small world.
> 
> (And yes, I'm stalking Terry Brooks.  I own every one of his books, and I've almost got all of them signed.)




That explains why we both know that comment  

I think I've been to a half dozen book signings of his over the years, starting in 1992 I think.  He's always been a great personable guy, and I happen to really like his work.  The industry experts also happen to think he's a pretty good writer, despite what a random person on the internet thinks about him being awful.

Also, as a fan, and as  you point out, it's a real shame people base their opinion on his works because of Sword of Shannara.  People dismiss him as a fantasy author because they think he ripped of Tolkien.  Well, Tolkien ripped off exist myth, so...  And with all of his other books (as you listed), he really shows he belongs up there with the best of them.  You don't keep being a successful author 40 years running if you're not at least halfway decent.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> He has me blocked, apparently, so I'm going off of quotes.



Blocked, seriously?  Over a pointless Survivor thread on ENWorld?!  Oof, sorry man.  I mean, I'm a Tolkien fan thru and thru--I have the prerequisite autographed book and a Middle Earth tattoo and everything--but even that seems a bit...extreme.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 17, 2018)

This thread has almost convinced me to give Terry Brooks another try. I liked MKFS:Sold! but bounced of both Sword and Elfstones of Shannara. What should I try instead?


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Blocked, seriously?  Over a pointless Survivor thread on ENWorld?!  Oof, sorry man.  I mean, I'm a Tolkien fan thru and thru--I have the prerequisite autographed book and a Middle Earth tattoo and everything--but even that seems a bit...extreme.




I guess you're talking about me.  I don't have him blocked because of a Tolkien thread.  I've had him on ignore for a long time.  Several months at least, because I found his replies to me to be incredibly disingenuous.  I always give someone several chances, but if the majority of your posts to me are intellectually dishonest, I'm just going to put you on ignore and save us both the time.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Blocked, seriously?  Over a pointless Survivor thread on ENWorld?!  Oof, sorry man.  I mean, I'm a Tolkien fan thru and thru--I have the prerequisite autographed book and a Middle Earth tattoo and everything--but even that seems a bit...extreme.




I don't really know how long, or why, but I don't have him/her blocked and there has been crossposting in these past two threads since we can't see each other's posts. To be fair, the tools are there for good reasons, and I'm sure I must have said something that ruffled his/her feathers for legitimate reasons (I like arguing).


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 17, 2018)

Reynard said:


> This thread has almost convinced me to give Terry Brooks another try. I liked MKFS:Sold! but bounced of both Sword and Elfstones of Shannara. What should I try instead?



My two cents?  I recommend you start with the Heritage of Shannara series...it's 4 books, plus a prequel.  Start with Scions of Shannara, then read Druid, Elf Queen, and Heritage.  After you have learned how the story ends, go back and read First King.  It's not exactly chronological order of the story, but it's the order that the author wrote them in (and the order that I read them in, back in the 90s).

I've read all of Terry Brooks's books, but these are the only ones that I've read multiple times.  They are _so good_.



Sacrosanct said:


> Stuff.





Parmandur said:


> Stuff.



Ah, that makes a little more sense.  I'm not gonna get involved, except to say that I hope you guys are able to sort it out.  This is a tiny community, and the whole thing suffers a little bit when its members are at odds with each other.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 17, 2018)

Incorporating Parmandur's votes, which got skipped.

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 24
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day:
"Inside every old person is a young person wondering what happened." - Moving Pictures
​


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## tglassy (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 8
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> My two cents?  I recommend you start with the Heritage of Shannara series...it's 4 books, plus a prequel.  Start with Scions of Shannara, then read Druid, Elf Queen, and Heritage.  After you have learned how the story ends, go back and read First King.  It's not exactly chronological order of the story, but it's the order that the author wrote them in (and the order that I read them in, back in the 90s).
> 
> I've read all of Terry Brooks's books, but these are the only ones that I've read multiple times.  They are _so good_.
> 
> Ah, that makes a little more sense.  I'm not gonna get involved, except to say that I hope you guys are able to sort it out.  This is a tiny community, and the whole thing suffers a little bit when its members are at odds with each other.




I'm not at odds, but I doubt I'm missing much, either.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 6
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 15
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Gradine (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 7 - Shame Brooks is going down soon; as the Clever Moogle says, Heritage of Shannara is a really, really good series.
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 13
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 7
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 13
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 13
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
*Brooks, Terry 6*
Bulfinch, Thomas 26
Cook, Glen 22
*Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11*
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## staticdrifter (Sep 17, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> I don't know why King is low, but despite good writing, Martin is an asshat that doesn't care about his fans.



That means these people are voting for the author and NOT the author's works. This invalidates the entire poll.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 17, 2018)

staticdrifter said:


> That means these people are voting for the author and NOT the author's works. This invalidates the entire poll.




Thaaaaat's false.  The rules clearly state:

"This is a pure popularity contest, and is meant to be fun. You can cast your votes for whatever reason you want. Spite, irrational love/hate, strategic voting, and hating all these authors because, dude, they are old ... that's fine! This vote does not affect anything in real life, and no authors will be removed from any future 6e appendix because of your vote. You can comment for the reasons for your vote, or not- up to you! But this is for enjoyment only."

So we can vote for any reason.  Maybe I like one author's name, but not another author's name.  Maybe I take exception that there are two Terry's on this list.  That's as valid a reason as any to up or down vote.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 17, 2018)

staticdrifter said:


> That means these people are voting for the author and NOT the author's works. This invalidates the entire poll.



Works aren't listed, authors are.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> I especially liked the part where it became clear that Brooks, when discussing the Phantom Menace novelization, was one of the only people in the situation willing to give George Lucas serious push back on the story. Which was sad, since Brooks is not a good storyteller. I don't dislike him, I dislike his books.




Interesting, but the story of Phantom Menace wasn’t the problem, the text is great. The problem with it was the execution if the story, the texture is so bad that people can’t even see what a great story is being told in the film.

Which I think is what you are saying about Brooks, good Text, bad execution. Is that about right?  I’ve never read him. 

This also makes me realize that we need a Survivor Fantasy Film thread.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
    Brooks, Terry 6
    Bulfinch, Thomas 26
    Cook, Glen 22
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
    Hodgson, William Hope 16
    Jemisin, N.K. 22
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
    LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
    McKillip, Patricia 24
    Peake, Mervyn 25
    Pratchett, Terry 23
    Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 19
    Wolfe, Gene 24

Upvote: Lynch, the only author left on this list whose work I've read and actually like.
Downvote: somewhat randomly chosen among the half-dozen or so authors remaining who I've never heard of.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 18
Brooks, Terry 6
Bulfinch, Thomas 26-2=24
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23+1=24
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 17, 2018)

[MENTION=6796241]OB1[/MENTION] - we cross-posted; will you fix or shall I?

No response from you, so I've fixed it.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 17, 2018)

OB1 said:


> Interesting, but the story of Phantom Menace wasn’t the problem, the text is great. The problem with it was the execution if the story, the texture is so bad that people can’t even see what a great story is being told in the film.
> 
> Which I think is what you are saying about Brooks, good Text, bad execution. Is that about right?  I’ve never read him.
> 
> This also makes me realize that we need a Survivor Fantasy Film thread.




The text for r Phantom Menace appears to have been improved by Brooks input.

His stories are OK I guess, and he produces professionally, unlike so me better writers. Just, from what I've read, sub-pulp quality.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 17, 2018)

An ironic choice for a downvote, considering that Lynch and Bear are married. 

I’ve yet to actually read her work, but I keep meaning to. Maybe I’ll rectify that soon.



Lanefan said:


> Bear, Elizabeth 16
> Lynch, Scott 26
> 
> Upvote: Lynch, the only author left on this list whose work I've read and actually like.
> Downvote: somewhat randomly chosen among the half-dozen or so authors remaining who I've never heard of.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 17, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> An ironic choice for a downvote, considering that Lynch and Bear are married.
> 
> I’ve yet to actually read her work, but I keep meaning to. Maybe I’ll rectify that soon.



I really dislike the idea of randomly choosing authors to downvote. It should not be too difficult to at least do a little research, a quick Google search to see if you recognize their work or if they have won awards or whatever.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 17, 2018)

Fixing cross-post between me and [MENTION=6796241]OB1[/MENTION]...

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Brooks, Terry 6
Bulfinch, Thomas 26-2=24
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23+1=24
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 17, 2018)

Reynard said:


> I really dislike the idea of randomly choosing authors to downvote. It should not be too difficult to at least do a little research, a quick Google search to see if you recognize their work or if they have won awards or whatever.



Doesn't matter what awards they've won, if I've never read anything by each of six different authors they're all to me the same for these purposes. (truth be told, as are most of the rest remaining who I have read; there's only about two or three I'll upvote from here on as all the others I might have supported have long since been knocked out)


----------



## bid (Sep 17, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Brooks, Terry 4
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Brooks, Terry 4
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24 + 1 = 25
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23 - 2 =21 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 18, 2018)

staticdrifter said:


> That means these people are voting for the author and NOT the author's works. This invalidates the entire poll.




Nope!  

This is the rule for voting here.

"1. This is a pure popularity contest, and is meant to be fun. *You can cast your votes for whatever reason you want. Spite, irrational love/hate, strategic voting, and hating all these authors because, dude, they are old ... that's fine*! This vote does not affect anything in real life, and no authors will be removed from any future 6e appendix because of your vote. You can comment for the reasons for your vote, or not- up to you! But this is for enjoyment only."


----------



## Nagol (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Brooks, Terry 4-2=2
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 22+1=23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 25
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 21 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## staticdrifter (Sep 18, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> Nope!
> 
> This is the rule for voting here.
> 
> "1. This is a pure popularity contest, and is meant to be fun. *You can cast your votes for whatever reason you want. Spite, irrational love/hate, strategic voting, and hating all these authors because, dude, they are old ... that's fine*! This vote does not affect anything in real life, and no authors will be removed from any future 6e appendix because of your vote. You can comment for the reasons for your vote, or not- up to you! But this is for enjoyment only."



Ah, missed that. Well then, this whole thread is a waste of my time. C'ya


----------



## squibbles (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
*Brooks, Terry 2-2=0*
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 25
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 21 
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 19+1=20
Wolfe, Gene 24

I loved Terry Brooks' books as a kid, I even met him in person at a bookstore reading. Sadly, I no longer feel like his books hold up. So long bud.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 18, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> My two cents?  I recommend you start with the Heritage of Shannara series...it's 4 books, plus a prequel.  Start with Scions of Shannara, then read Druid, Elf Queen, and Heritage.  After you have learned how the story ends, go back and read First King.  It's not exactly chronological order of the story, but it's the order that the author wrote them in (and the order that I read them in, back in the 90s).
> 
> I've read all of Terry Brooks's books, but these are the only ones that I've read multiple times.  They are _so good_.
> 
> Ah, that makes a little more sense.  I'm not gonna get involved, except to say that I hope you guys are able to sort it out.  This is a tiny community, and the whole thing suffers a little bit when its members are at odds with each other.




I got Scion of Shannara from the library today. Been reading it, and it is better than what I have read from in the past. Not Robert Jordan levels, but an improvement. So, thanks for the recommendation. That's why I like threads like this, personally, I can learn something.


----------



## Ickam (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 25-2=23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 24
Peake, Mervyn 25
 Pratchett, Terry 21+1=22
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
*Cook, Glen 23 - 2 = 21*
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 26
*McKillip, Patricia 24 + 1 = 25*
Peake, Mervyn 25
 Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
 Bear, Elizabeth 16
 Bulfinch, Thomas 24
*Cook, Glen 22*
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
 Hodgson, William Hope 16
 Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
 LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 26
*McKillip, Patricia 25*
 Peake, Mervyn 25
 Pratchett, Terry 22
 Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
 Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 18, 2018)

I think the thing with Brooks is he isn't consistant. Sometimes his stories rip along at a cracking pace, sometimes the blocks of text are painful to read. Sometimes his ideas are cracking, sometimes they are painfully predictable.

Which leads me to the biggest issues. He is a bit like M. Night Shyamalan: his stories often hang on a big twist at the end. If you spot the twist early on, then the rest of the (often huge) novel becomes a chore. The other one (and this was picked up in the TV series): his protagonists are angsty and whiny. I hate self-absorbed protagonists. When the world needs saving it's time to put your personal feelings aside and get on with the job!

Anyway, he is gone now, and I resisted commenting until after.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
 Bear, Elizabeth 16
 Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 22
 Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
 Hodgson, William Hope 16
 Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
 LeGuin, Ursula 24
 Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
 Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
 Sanderson, Brandon 24
 Smith, Clark Ashton 20
 Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Nagol (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 22+1=23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 20-2=18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 16-2=14
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 24+1=25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## akr71 (Sep 18, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 23*
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 114
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 25
*Pratchett, Terry 24*
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## tglassy (Sep 18, 2018)

staticdrifter said:


> Ah, missed that. Well then, this whole thread is a waste of my time. C'ya




Yeah. Because if there was a requirement for your vote, it would be such a super useful awesome use of your time.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 14+1=15 Really, people?
Bulfinch, Thomas 24-2=22 Ok. Time for the purely academic folks to go. This is about authors.
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 9 - For being Froud and not froody.
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 25
Pratchett, Terry 25
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 26
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 11
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## tglassy (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 9
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 26
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## OB1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 7
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 26
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 27
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 18, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 7
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 24
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24

The only author on the list I really like.  Hopefully he lasts.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 18, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Bullfinch is probably more USEFUL to a D&D campaign than any other author on this list.




Why? D&D campaigns don't look much like classical mythology at all. I mean, unless your campaigns involve a whole lot of sexy divine shapeshifting...


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 18, 2018)

Upvote to Ursula K. LeGuin. That A Wizard of Earthsea wasn’t on the original Appendix N was practically a criminal oversight.

Downvote to Mervyn Peake. The Creaky Gothic Gormenghast trilogy is good, but there are plenty of other authors on this list I’d read before it.

As for Brooks’ loss, I didn’t vote one way or another on them. Like the Dragonlance trilogies, which I came to at the same time in my life, I had too much nostalgia tied to them to be objective about them. I know they’re flawed works, but I still liked them. Heck, I even enjoyed the Shannara Chronicles TV show.

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 7
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Gradine (Sep 18, 2018)

staticdrifter said:


> Ah, missed that. Well then, this whole thread is a waste of my time. C'ya




Is there anyone for whom this thread _isn't _a waste of time? Is that not the point?



Parmandur said:


> I got Scion of Shannara from the library today. Been reading it, and it is better than what I have read from in the past. Not Robert Jordan levels, but an improvement. So, thanks for the recommendation. That's why I like threads like this, personally, I can learn something.




And Scions is probably my least favorite of the four, probably due to the lack of focus. Druid and Elf Queen are definitely the best of the lot, though. Man, now I want to re-read them; I wonder exactly how well they will hold up.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25 - Now the Brooks isn't around anymore to try to save, here's another upvote for the world's greatest bard, Fflewddur Fflam, son of Godo. Plus, the Black Cauldron got canned early in the other thread, so I've gotta rep the Alexander hype somewhere.
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 21
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 5 - Part "who?", part ambivalence over author pairs. 
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 22
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 5 
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 22+1=23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 5 
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 25-2=23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24​


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 18, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 18, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 25+1=26*
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
*Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 5-2=3*
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 23
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24

Brooks got voted out?  Bah.  Heathens, all of you.  Well nuts, since I can't vote for Terry Brooks...and since Neil Gaiman never even got consideration...I'm going to have to vote for Lloyd Alexander.

As for downvoting, I'll just pick whoever else is scored lowest.  I'm looking forward to the bloodbath that is certainly to come once Bear and Froud are off the list.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 3
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day:
“William: "I'm sure we can all pull together, sir."
Vetinari: "Oh, I do hope not. Pulling together is the aim of despotism and tyranny. Free men pull in all kinds of directions.” - The Truth


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 18, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Why? D&D campaigns don't look much like classical mythology at all. I mean, unless your campaigns involve a whole lot of sexy divine shapeshifting...



I draw quite heavly on classical and celtic mythology, and more than half the Monster Manual is from there.

However, there is plenty of other souce material available, and I have never used Bullfinch (or the UKIPer) for reference.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24 - Prydain, really? 
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 3
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 23 - when you could vote Earthsea? 
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24 
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
*Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 1*
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
*LeGuin, Ursula 24*
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 24
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 15
    Bulfinch, Thomas 23
    Cook, Glen 23
    Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 1
    Hodgson, William Hope 16
    Jemisin, N.K. 22
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 22 - just never quite got into her writing somehow...
Lynch, Scott 25
    McKillip, Patricia 25
    Peake, Mervyn 22
    Pratchett, Terry 24
    Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 18
    Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 18, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24+1=25
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 15
    Bulfinch, Thomas 23
    Cook, Glen 23
Froud, Brian & Alan Lee 1-2=Out!
    Hodgson, William Hope 16
    Jemisin, N.K. 22
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
    LeGuin, Ursula 22
    Lynch, Scott 25
    McKillip, Patricia 25
    Peake, Mervyn 22
    Pratchett, Terry 24
    Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 18
    Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
    Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
    Bear, Elizabeth 15
    Bulfinch, Thomas 23
    Cook, Glen 23
    Hodgson, William Hope 16
    Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 + 1 = 22
    LeGuin, Ursula 22
    Lynch, Scott 25
    McKillip, Patricia 25
    Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 24 - 2 = 22
    Sanderson, Brandon 23
    Smith, Clark Ashton 18
    Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 19, 2018)

Interesting. For the moment, there's no one on the list who is obviously plunging toward oblivion. Though Elizabeth Bear and William Hope Hodgson are looking shaky.

I have a feeling we're approaching the point where a whole lot of folks who've been levitating comfortably above the 20 mark will suddenly start to slide...


----------



## squibbles (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 22
 Sanderson, Brandon 23-2=21
 Smith, Clark Ashton 18+1=19
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Nagol (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 19
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 23+1=24
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 19-2=17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## akr71 (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
*Augusta, Lady Gregory 17*
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
*LeGuin, Ursula 24*
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
*Augusta, Lady Gregory 17*
Bear, Elizabeth 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
*LeGuin, Ursula 24*
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 21
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 17
 Bear, Elizabeth 15
 Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25
 Hodgson, William Hope 16
 Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
 Lynch, Scott 23
 McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
 Sanderson, Brandon 21
 Smith, Clark Ashton 17
 Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 17
Bear, Elizabeth 13
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 25
Hodgson, William Hope 16
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 17
Bear, Elizabeth 13
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 23
Hodgson, William Hope 14
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 17
Bear, Elizabeth 13-2=11
Bulfinch, Thomas 24
Cook, Glen 23+1=24
Hodgson, William Hope 14
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 17
Bear, Elizabeth 11
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 14
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 19, 2018)

Upvote for Sir Terry, because apparently he played D&D and The Luggage actually first appeared in a game he ran.

Downvote for Lady Augusta. Celtic folklore hasn’t really held that much sway over me.

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 11
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 14
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Gradine (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24 - The Chronicles of Prydain were my first real introduction to fantasy literature.
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 11
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 12
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 23
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## tglassy (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 14
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 19, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 23+1=24*
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
*Bear, Elizabeth 9-2=7*
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 14
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 25
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 7
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 12
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day:
"The Librarian was, of course, very much in favor of reading in general,  but readers in particular got on his nerves. There was something, well,  sacrilegious about the way they kept taking books off the shelves and  wearing out the words by reading them. He liked people who loved and  respected books, and the best way to do that, in the Librarian’s  opinion, was to leave them on the shelves where Nature intended them to  be." - Men at Arms

Edit: Incorporating Gradine's votes, which got skipped.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
*Bear, Elizabeth 5*
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 12
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 12
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 24
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 12
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 23+1=24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 23
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 24-2=22
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25​


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 19, 2018)

As a former librarian, I'm feeling this particular quote. Don't even get me started on the books that were left in the library bathrooms. And when people would lose other libraries' books we had gone through the trouble to get via Interlibrary Loan.



Prakriti said:


> Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day:
> "The Librarian was, of course, very much in favor of reading in general,  but readers in particular got on his nerves. There was something, well,  sacrilegious about the way they kept taking books off the shelves and  wearing out the words by reading them. He liked people who loved and  respected books, and the best way to do that, in the Librarian’s  opinion, was to leave them on the shelves where Nature intended them to  be." - Men at Arms


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 12
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25

Who messed up the formatting??


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 22
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25


Parmandur said:


> Who messed up the formatting??



Yeah, I'm noticing a lot of that too - my guess is it's people posting from phones.


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 19, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
*Pratchett, Terry 21 + 1 = 22*
*Sanderson, Brandon 22 - 2 = 20*
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 25

While I enjoy Sanderson's world building, I find most of his protagonists too whiny.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 22
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22 + 1 = 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 22 - 2 = 20
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 18
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## squibbles (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 20
 Sanderson, Brandon 20-2=18
 Smith, Clark Ashton 18+1=19
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
 Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
 Bear, Elizabeth 5
 Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 25
 Hodgson, William Hope 10
 Jemisin, N.K. 22
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 22
 Lynch, Scott 24
 McKillip, Patricia 23
 Peake, Mervyn 21
 Pratchett, Terry 20
 Sanderson, Brandon 18
 Smith, Clark Ashton 19
 Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## akr71 (Sep 20, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 22*
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 25
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22+1=23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 5-2=3
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 25
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 19
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## Nagol (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 3
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 25+1=26
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 19-2=17
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## tglassy (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 1
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 26
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 1
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 26
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 26


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bear, Elizabeth 0
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 26
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 26

My Pratchett quotes: "Ta' can onlie be one t'ousan!" and "They can tak' oour lives but they cannae tak' oour troousers!" ~ Nac Mac Feegle


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 10
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 27


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 20, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 20, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 23+1=24*
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
*Hodgson, William Hope 10-2=8*
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 6
Jemisin, N.K. 22
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25

I haven't really read most of the other people, and Lloyd Alexander is one of my favorites, so I guess from here on out I'll vote him up, and the lowest person down.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 20, 2018)

Downvote to Hodgson. Upvote to Jemisin. Her Hugo triple win is a well-earned accomplishment.

Alexander, Lloyd 25Augusta, Lady Gregory 15
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 4
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 19
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Reynard (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 15-2=13 Time to get rid of these so-called "scholars"...
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 4
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 19+1=20 ...and bolster the authors that deserve to stay.
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Gradine (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 13 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 2 - I hope I don't have to see this name for much longer
Jemisin, N.K. 24 - My other top three contenders are doing as fine or better, so it's time to give Jemisin some love
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 20
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25
Augusta, Lady Gregory 13 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 2 
Jemisin, N.K. 24 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23+1=24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 20-2=18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25​


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 25+1 = 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 13 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Hodgson, William Hope 2-2=Out!
Jemisin, N.K. 24 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25​


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 13 
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 22*
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
*Pratchett, Terry 20 Oook!*
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“There is no doubt that being human is incredibly difficult and cannot be mastered in one lifetime.” - Thief of Time


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
*Augusta, Lady Gregory 11 *
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 20 
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 20, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
    Bulfinch, Thomas 23
    Cook, Glen 24
    Jemisin, N.K. 24
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
    LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 25
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 22
    Pratchett, Terry 20
    Sanderson, Brandon 18
    Smith, Clark Ashton 17
    Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 22
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23 +  1 = 24
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 21 - 2 = 19
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 21, 2018)

[MENTION=58197]Dausuul[/MENTION] - it seems you voted twice in about four hours (5:33 p.m. and 9:19 p.m. my time) - supposed to only be one vote per day.


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 21, 2018)

Disregarding Dasuul's mistaken second vote:

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 23
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## akr71 (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
*Bulfinch, Thomas 21*
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
*LeGuin, Ursula 25*
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Nagol (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 24+1=25
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 25
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 18
Smith, Clark Ashton 17-2=15
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 21, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> [MENTION=58197]Dausuul[/MENTION] - it seems you voted twice in about four hours (5:33 p.m. and 9:19 p.m. my time) - supposed to only be one vote per day.




8:33 PM and 12:19 AM are not on the same day.

Time zones are a thing.


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 25+1=26
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 18-2=16
Smith, Clark Ashton 15
Wolfe, Gene 25​


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 15
Wolfe, Gene 23

implementing Dassul's vote back and my own votes


----------



## Reynard (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 9-2=7
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 17+1=18
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 15


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 7
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 26
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 15
Wolfe, Gene 23 Got dropped off the previous quote/vote


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 21, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## tglassy (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Augusta, Lady Gregory 5
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 15
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 3
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 24
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 15
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Gradine (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
Augusta, Lady Gregory 3
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 27
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 13
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 27
*Augusta, Lady Gregory 1*
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
*LeGuin, Ursula 28*
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 13
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 21, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 27+1=28
Augusta, Lady Gregory 1-2=Gone*
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 28
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 13
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 28
Bulfinch, Thomas 22
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 13
Wolfe, Gene 23

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day:
"Don't put your trust in revolutions. They always come around again. That's why they're called revolutions.” - Night Watch


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 21, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 28
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 13
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 13
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 20+1=21
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 25-2=23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 21
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24

Whew... miss a day and that list goes DOWN!


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 24
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24


Who's this Alexander Lloyd? He seems popular, but I have never come across him. I think I've read at least a little by all of the others.


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 24+1=25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 16-2=14
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24


What is with these random spaces that keep popping up when you copy and paste.....annoying.
​


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 22, 2018)

I've found that if you select the text and click the "Remove Format" button (second from the left) it sorts out the weird spaces that have started appearing.


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24
​


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22 + 1 = 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 19 - 2 = 17
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 11
Wolfe, Gene 24
​


----------



## Nagol (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 25+1=26
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 11-2=9
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Reynard (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 22-2=20 We're still upvoting this?
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 26
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 9+1=10 You can read almost all of his stuff for free, and you should.
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 26
Bulfinch, Thomas 20 
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## tglassy (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“He was tall and wiry and looked as though he had been a horse in previous lives and had only just avoided it in this one.” - Sourcery


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 22, 2018)

Whoops! Almost forgot to vote today!

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Bulfinch, Thomas 20+1=21
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23-2=21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24

Continuing my attack on Initial authors! Next will be those with three names!  By then we'll be down to a smaller list that I can parse through.


----------



## akr71 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 22*
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 23
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 22, 2018)

*Correcting for the Cross-Posting...

Alexander, Lloyd 22*
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24

Look right?


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 24


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 10 
Wolfe, Gene 25

Adding Tyler Do'Urden's votes (post #469), which got skipped.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 22, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 22+1=23*
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 24
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
*Smith, Clark Ashton 10-2=8*
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 25
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 8
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 23
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 8
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 21 - DOWN - he doesn't belong on this list.
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 20 - UP
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Smith, Clark Ashton 8
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## OB1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 21
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 21 
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 20 
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 6
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Salamandyr (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
*Cook, Glen 21+1=22
Jemisin, N.K. 21-2=19*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 21 
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 20 
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 6
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 23
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 21 
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 20 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Smith, Clark Ashton 4
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 - If Howard was slated for sexualised violence, I don't see why a modern author should be given a free pass
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 21 
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 21 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Smith, Clark Ashton 4
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 21 
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Smith, Clark Ashton 4
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21 
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Smith, Clark Ashton 4
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Nagol (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 21-2=19
Cook, Glen 23+1=24
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Smith, Clark Ashton 4
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 19
Cook, Glen 24+1=25
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 17-2=15
Smith, Clark Ashton 4
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info, it helped some but when I saved/posted still got a space between names that wasnt there.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 19
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Smith, Clark Ashton 2
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## akr71 (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 19
Cook, Glen 25
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 16
*Smith, Clark Ashton 0*
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 23, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 20 
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“The trouble with life was that you didn’t get a chance to practice before doing it for real.” - Pyramids


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
*LeGuin, Ursula 20*
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
*Sanderson, Brandon 15*
Wolfe, Gene 25


----------



## tglassy (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 23, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 23+1=24*
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
*Sanderson, Brandon 16-2=14*
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 23, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22+1=23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 19-2=17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 14
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 21 - 2 = 19
Sanderson, Brandon 14 + 1 = 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
    Bulfinch, Thomas 20
    Cook, Glen 21
    Jemisin, N.K. 17
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 22
    McKillip, Patricia 23
    Peake, Mervyn 19
    Pratchett, Terry 20
    Sanderson, Brandon 15
    Wolfe, Gene 22

There's only two left on the list who I actively want to see win this - the others I'd cheer for dropped off ages ago - and the other one's doing fine thus far without my support.


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 17
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 19
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 17
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Reynard (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 20-2=18
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 17+1=18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 17
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 23
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## akr71 (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Bulfinch, Thomas 18
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
*LeGuin, Ursula 18*
Lynch, Scott 22
*McKillip, Patricia 21*
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 18
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 18
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Nagol (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 18-2=16
Cook, Glen 22+1=23
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 18
Lynch, Scott 22
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 18
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 16
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 16
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 17
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Nagol (Sep 24, 2018)

Posting collision. See my post two down


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 16
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18
*Kay, Guy Gavriel 19 + 1 = 20*
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
*Sanderson, Brandon 17 - 2 = 15*
Wolfe, Gene 22

Ouch!  There ain't much room in here.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 14
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19 + 1 = 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 17 - 2 = 15
Wolfe, Gene 22 

Dausuul missed my update. Correcting last post totals.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 24, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 15+1=16
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18-2=16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22 

Slowly but surely, getting rid of Jemisin...



> Mythology, FTW!



That works for me.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 16
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 24, 2018)

Upvote for Nemisin, because she’s awesome. Downvote for Bulfinch, because if you want a study of mythology and folklore, you can do better than a 19th century one. Still, at least he rocked some awesome sideburns…

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Bulfinch, Thomas 14
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Bulfinch, Thomas 12
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 24, 2018)

I can't believe there is a real possibility that the top 10 authors inspiring D&D are authors 90% of D&D players have never heard of.  That seems...really odd and contradictory.  The nature of tribalism I suppose.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 24, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 20+1=21
Bulfinch, Thomas 12-2=10*
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 20
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 23



			
				Sacrosanct said:
			
		

> I can't believe there is a real possibility that the top 10 authors inspiring D&D are authors 90% of people have never heard of. That seems...really odd. The nature of tribalism I suppose.



I don't know about tribalism, but it definitely supports my theory of how an author's name recognition is more of a penalty than a benefit in these contests.  Seems like the first authors to be voted off are usually the more popular, easily-recognized ones.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 24, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> I don't know about tribalism, but it definitely supports my theory of how an author's name recognition is more of a penalty than a benefit in these contests.  Seems like the first authors to be voted off are usually the more popular, easily-recognized ones.




By tribalism, I mean by some of the things we've seen in entrenched fandom.  "Anyone who votes against my favorite author isn't smart enough to appreciate them, so I'm going to downvote any author you upvote in retaliation."


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 24, 2018)

[MENTION=15700]Sacrosanct[/MENTION]: Ah.  Yeah, there's plenty of that going on also.  (It explains the Tolkien debacle, at the very least.)


----------



## Gradine (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 10
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 - Not sure where the hate is coming from (outside of initials usage), Jemisin is doing some of best world-building out there right now, not to mention some of the best prose.
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## Reynard (Sep 24, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> I can't believe there is a real possibility that the top 10 authors inspiring D&D are authors 90% of D&D players have never heard of.  That seems...really odd and contradictory.  The nature of tribalism I suppose.




The authors remaining aren't especially obscure. Most of them have front facing books on the shelves.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 24, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Who's this Alexander Lloyd? He seems popular, but I have never come  across him. I think I've read at least a little by all of the  others.




American fantasy author, most famous for the Chronicles of Prydain  which is probably best known for spawning the not particularly  well-received (but better than I think most people give it credit for)  Disney movie The Black Cauldron (Alexander himself once remarked that it  bore little resemblance to his own work, but he enjoyed it well enough  on its own merits). They were a pretty excellent series of  youth-oriented fantasy novels in that they were fully appropriate for  all ages without being "kiddy" or shying away from being genuinely dark  and depressing at times. I'd highly recommend them.



Paul Farquhar said:


> Kay, Guy Gavriel 21 - If Howard was slated for sexualised violence, I don't see why a modern author should be given a free pass




There is a difference between "works about misogyny" and "works that  are misogynistic". Howard's works fall pretty squarely in the latter in  most instances; whereas from what I can find from a short trip down  Google (I've not read his works myself) Kay tends to be regarded more in  the former category.



CleverNickName said:


> I don't know about tribalism, but it definitely supports my theory of how an author's name recognition is more of a penalty than a benefit in these contests.  Seems like the first authors to be voted off are usually the more popular, easily-recognized ones.




Survivor threads are, definitionally, about being the "least-hated", not the "most-liked" or "most-popular".


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 10
Cook, Glen 21

Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 19+1=20
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21

Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 15-2=13
Wolfe, Gene 23​


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 10
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 16
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Sanderson, Brandon 13
Wolfe, Gene 23

Lots of big, big fantasy authors still on this list: Terry Pratchett was the second biggest selling British writer of any stripe, after J.K. Rowling, during his lifetime. I'm pretty sure most D&D players who read books will have heard of most of these, though even I have learned quite a bit from taking a deeper look at this list.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 24, 2018)

Reynard said:


> The authors remaining aren't especially obscure. Most of them have front facing books on the shelves.




There are thousands of front facing authors on the shelves.  Doesn't mean most D&D player are familiar with them.   Of this list remaining, I feel comfortable in saying that the vast majority of D&D gamers are only familiar with maybe two or three of them.  Heck, we have people here in this thread who aren't familiar with some of the more iconic, best selling authors.  So for people to know a much lesser well known?  I think that's only the minority. 

Either way, my point stands.  I find it odd that the top authors remaining for a thread about "most inspirational" are those that had the lowest readership than those authors who fell first.  The results will likely be the complete opposite of what the thread's intent was supposed to be.  I strongly suspect a thread where you just did a poll, the results would be completely different.


----------



## Blue (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 8
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 13
Wolfe, Gene 23


----------



## tglassy (Sep 24, 2018)

The thread is intended to be Survivor, not an election. In Survivor, the tv show, the one most capable never wins, because after everyone uses him/her to get to the final, they all vote him/her out because he/she is the biggest threat.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 8
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 13
Wolfe, Gene 21


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“If you trust in yourself. . .and believe in your dreams. . .and follow  your star. . . you'll still get beaten by people who spent their time  working hard and learning things and weren't so lazy.” - The Wee Free Men


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 24, 2018)

Of the remaining authors, I can say that I've read all but one of them, and could discuss them at length.

But I don’t think that disputes your theory that popularity has an inverse effect in these threads. That being said, Rothfuss and Martin both are authors the evoke strong opinions in people, for the most part. And the long wait for their works has done them no favors in the court of opinion.



Sacrosanct said:


> Of this list remaining, I feel comfortable in saying that the vast majority of D&D gamers are only familiar with maybe two or three of them.


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
*Bulfinch, Thomas 6*
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
*LeGuin, Ursula 21*
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 13
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 24, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Either way, my point stands.  I find it odd that the top authors remaining for a thread about "most inspirational" are those that had the lowest readership than those authors who fell first.




This shouldn't surprise anyone. "Familiarity breeds contempt" is deeply entrenched in politics. The American electorate has a long history of choosing previous state governors for president. Why? They have executive experience but usually lack the dedicated block of voters who hate them. As a candidate its better to be slightly unknown on the national scene.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
*Bulfinch, Thomas 4*
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 13
*Wolfe, Gene 22* - "If you wish to vote no further for me, poster, I cannot blame you. It is no easy road."


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 24, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> The results will likely be the complete opposite of what the thread's intent was supposed to be.



What exactly do you think the intent of these threads is?


----------



## OB1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mallus said:


> Alexander, Lloyd 21
> *Bulfinch, Thomas 4-2=2*
> Cook, Glen 21
> Jemisin, N.K. 18
> ...


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 25, 2018)

Dausuul said:


> What exactly do you think the intent of these threads is?




I'm pretty sure the OP disclaims any real intent: these are a goofy game. 

That being said, even though Tolkien was the right answer in the last thread, the ultimate result of Fritz Leiber is pretty legit.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Bulfinch, Thomas 2
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 19 - 2 = 17
Sanderson, Brandon 14 + 1 = 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21+1=22
Bulfinch, Thomas 2-2=Out!
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## squibbles (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
 LeGuin, Ursula 21+1=22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 17
 Sanderson, Brandon 15-2=13
Wolfe, Gene 22 ​


----------



## squibbles (Sep 25, 2018)

I didn't check the thread for a few days and, lo and behold, my go to +1 vote Clark Ashton Smith was eliminated.

As far as I can tell, nobody in the 6-7 pages of his slow burning elimination commented on their down vote. So, I'm curious, why did my boy CAS deserve the axe?


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
 LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 18
 Sanderson, Brandon 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 25, 2018)

squibbles said:


> I didn't check the thread for a few days and, lo and behold, my go to +1 vote Clark Ashton Smith was eliminated.
> 
> As far as I can tell, nobody in the 6-7 pages of his slow burning elimination commented on their down vote. So, I'm curious, why did my boy CAS deserve the axe?




At a guess, because no one had read him. These kind of polls are usually skewed towards whoever published recently, as those books are in the shops and people have short memories.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 25, 2018)

Gradine said:


> American fantasy author, most famous for the Chronicles of Prydain  which is probably best known for spawning the not particularly  well-received (but better than I think most people give it credit for)  Disney movie The Black Cauldron (Alexander himself once remarked that it  bore little resemblance to his own work, but he enjoyed it well enough  on its own merits). They were a pretty excellent series of  youth-oriented fantasy novels in that they were fully appropriate for  all ages without being "kiddy" or shying away from being genuinely dark  and depressing at times. I'd highly recommend them.




Oh, him! I watched the Black Cauldron a couple of weeks ago thinking "I'm sure this was based on a much better book!" I suspect he is less well known in the UK.





> There is a difference between "works about misogyny" and "works that  are misogynistic". Howard's works fall pretty squarely in the latter in  most instances; whereas from what I can find from a short trip down  Google (I've not read his works myself) Kay tends to be regarded more in  the former category.




I've read both, and it was Kay's work that I felt was truly misogynistic, with Howard being more fairly categorised as "adolescent male power fantasy". Red Nails has a female protagonist who is the equal of Conan.


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
 Cook, Glen 22
 Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
 LeGuin, Ursula 20
 Lynch, Scott 20
 McKillip, Patricia 21
 Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 18
 Sanderson, Brandon 13
 Wolfe, Gene 22

As much as I'd like to dispute what [MENTION=15700]Sacrosanct[/MENTION] is saying, I cannot. I know about 2 authors by name from this list. But I am terrible at remembering names. I know I read Conan when I was younger, but couldn't tell you who wrote it from memory (it was a while ago). It's more likely that I can tell you how the cover of the book looked like than who wrote it.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 16
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 13
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Nagol (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 22+1=23
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 16
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 13-2=11
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Quartz (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 16
Pratchett, Terry 20 - UP
Sanderson, Brandon 9 - DOWN
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 23
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 9
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Quartz (Sep 25, 2018)

I must confess surprise at some of the survivors. I mean, sure Mervyn Peake wrote Gormenghast, but he should be better known as a (non-fantasy) poet and an artist.  And Brandon Sanderson and Scott Lynch?? Maybe in 20 years or so they'll be fit to polish the shoes of LeGuin, Wolfe, and Pratchett.


----------



## akr71 (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
*Cook, Glen 21*
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
*LeGuin, Ursula 21*
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 9
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## tglassy (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 10
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 18
Sanderson, Brandon 10
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 25, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> I've read both, and it was Kay's work that I felt was truly misogynistic, with Howard being more fairly categorised as "adolescent male power fantasy". Red Nails has a female protagonist who is the equal of Conan.




I am genuinely surprised.  Either, I am completely tone deaf (a real possibility), or we have read different books by Kay.  Which ones did you feel were misogynistic?


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
*Pratchett, Terry 18 + 1 = 19*
*Sanderson, Brandon 10 - 2 = 8*
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 9
Wolfe, Gene 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 21
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 7
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 25, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Oh, him! I watched the Black Cauldron a couple of weeks ago thinking "I'm sure this was based on a much better book!" I suspect he is less well known in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which would be ironic, because it was his time living in Wales that was the inspiration behind his Prydain series


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 25, 2018)

Upvote for Jemisin. Her work is inspiring, the language vivid and beautiful.

Downvote for Lynch. As much as I love his books, if Martin and Rothfuss ostensibly got taken out for long delays in their book release schedule, Lynch at least deserves a ding for his five years.

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 17
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 17
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 7
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

squibbles said:


> I didn't check the thread for a few days and,  lo and behold, my go to +1 vote Clark Ashton Smith was eliminated.
> 
> As far as I can tell, nobody in the 6-7 pages of his slow burning  elimination commented on their down vote. So, I'm curious, why did my  boy CAS deserve the axe?




Speaking for myself, after the  fair amount of research I did into all of the folks left (I didn't want  to downvote any of the name I already recognized) it came down to simple  guilt by association. "Great buds with H.P. Lovecraft" is not a  descriptor that endears one to me, personally.



Paul Farquhar said:


> I've read both, and it was Kay's work that I  felt was truly misogynistic, with Howard being more fairly categorised  as "adolescent male power fantasy". Red Nails has a female protagonist  who is the equal of Conan.




I mean, not to put too fine a point on it, but most of the feminist  critiques I've read of Kay (one of the many things I check to figure out  which author I've never heard of to downvote) regard him fairly  positively, if a little heavy-handed and at times too prescriptive.  Howard's place in that discourse should, on the other hand, be pretty  well-known at this point. Also, do recognize that the typical Howard  female protagonist is _also _a part of that adolescent male power fantasy. I mean, Red Nails isn't exactly billed as "Conan... but for the _ladies_."


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 15
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 7
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19+1=20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 15
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 7-2=5
Wolfe, Gene 20​


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 25, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 22+1=23*
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 15
Pratchett, Terry 19
*Sanderson, Brandon 5-2=3*
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Blue (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
* Kay, Guy Gavriel 20*
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 15
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 3
* Wolfe, Gene 18
*
Over half this list are included on my go-to authors list.  I think at this point it's whichever is ranked lowest of hem will get an upvote, instead of just rationally rationing them out in a ratio of righteousness.*
*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 25, 2018)

As an aside, am I the only one who sort of rolls my eyes whenever I see people accuse long dead authors of being sexists and/or racists based on modern day standards?  It seems to me that it's low hanging fruit to try to score some sort of self righteous cred or something.  It's an unfortunate reality that moral relativity is a thing, and should be considered.  I'm not necessarily talking about guys like Lovecraft, who was clearly a racist even by the standards of the day.  I just think it's a bit disingenuous to attack someone who can't defend themselves as a sexist for how they portrayed the trope of a damsel in distress, when that was the common thinking of the day.  It misses the context, which is critical.  For example, you can say person X was a sexist by today's standards, but in his time, he was very progressive and fought against the status quo.  Thomas Jefferson comes to mind.  Was he a racist pig because he owned slaves, which is clearly abhorrent by today's standards, or is that characterization unfair when you compare his ideals to the rest of the accepted world at that time?

Again, I'm not saying none of these authors were sexists or racists, but how did their views compare during the time of the writing?  I think that's how people should be judged.  I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to be judged by your actions now based on society's standards 50 or 100 years from now.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 15-2=13
Pratchett, Terry 19
Sanderson, Brandon 3+1=4 It won't save him at this point, but I am really enjoying Way of Kings so he gets an upvote.
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 13
Pratchett, Terry 20
Sanderson, Brandon 4
Wolfe, Gene 18


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Mr Lipwig, there's a lady in the hall to see you and we've thanked her for not smoking three times and she's still doing it!” - Making Money


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 25, 2018)

I can see where you’re coming from, but I disagree. No progress was ever made on human rights issues by giving someone a free pass on their problematic attitudes. Civil Rights, Women's Rights, these aren't things that just began with the modern era.

But it’s also okay to like stuff and still be critical of it. To examine those problematic elements and why they’re there. I mean, I love Tolkien with the passion to have gotten a Lord of the Rings-inspired tattoo. But I can also see that there are problems with his depictions of race in Lord of the Rings.




Sacrosanct said:


> As an aside, am I the only one who sort of rolls my eyes whenever I see people accuse long dead authors of being sexists and/or racists based on modern day standards?  It seems to me that it's low hanging fruit to try to score some sort of self righteous cred or something.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 25, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I can see where you’re coming from, but I disagree. No progress was ever made on human rights issues by giving someone a free pass on their problematic attitudes. Civil Rights, Women's Rights, these aren't things that just began with the modern era.
> 
> .




I don't think it's necessarily a free pass, but to be judged on an equitable and fair platform.  For example, do you eat meat?  Buy clothing from the store?  Let's say 100 years from now the idea of raising living animals just to eat is abhorrent.  Or that anyone who ever owned clothing made from sweatshops was a horrible person.  Do you think it's fair for people 100 years from now to say you're a horrible person because you do those things now, when it's the norm and socially acceptable?  Especially since maybe by today's standards, you're actually one of the more aware people who tries not to eat factory farmed meat and buy your clothes that were made in sweat shops?


----------



## Mallus (Sep 25, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> As an aside, am I the only one who sort of rolls my eyes whenever I see people accuse long dead authors of being sexists and/or racists based on modern day standards?



You're not the only one. And I say this as someone who a guy like old H.P. would have called a 'mongrel' (on a _good_ day), me being the proud son of a white lady and a man who was both shifty-eyed Asiatic and island savage. 

My experience of reading Lovecraft for the first time as an honors student back in high school was was this: "Yeah, yeah laughable racist BS. Tell me more about what's slumbering under the Elder Sign beneath drowned R'lyeh. That stuff is cool".   

But that was 35 years ago, or so. I admit people today are entitled to their own reactions. A different culture breeds different readers.


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 11  
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 4
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## Mallus (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 11
Pratchett, Terry 21
Sanderson, Brandon 2
Wolfe, Gene 19

edit: I gotta say, most of the remaining list is quality. Also, should Pratchett being 21??


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 25, 2018)

Mallus said:


> Alexander, Lloyd 23
> Cook, Glen 20
> Jemisin, N.K. 18
> Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
> ...




Yup, my bad, focused on formatting and forgot to finish the math.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 25, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> Yup, my bad, focused on formatting and forgot to finish the math.



Fixed!


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23+1=24
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 20
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 11
Pratchett, Terry 21 - fix
Sanderson, Brandon 2-2=Out!
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 25, 2018)

Perhaps in a hundred years I’ll be judged for wearing hats; who can say? But heck, even looking back just 15 years ago, there are things I’ve said and done that the person I am today would not, and feel bad about. Being a better person is a continual process, not a switch that gets flipped. To not evaluate the past (whether personal or historical) will not aid that journey.

The writers we’re talking about are not from some distant past. Lovecraft and the like may have written 100 years ago, but the feminist and civil rights movements still predate them.



Sacrosanct said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a free pass, but to be judged on an equitable and fair platform.  For example, do you eat meat?  Buy clothing from the store?  Let's say 100 years from now the idea of raising living animals just to eat is abhorrent.  Or that anyone who ever owned clothing made from sweatshops was a horrible person.  Do you think it's fair for people 100 years from now to say you're a horrible person because you do those things now, when it's the norm and socially acceptable?  Especially since maybe by today's standards, you're actually one of the more aware people who tries not to eat factory farmed meat and buy your clothes that were made in sweat shops?


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 18
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
*LeGuin, Ursula 21*
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
*Peake, Mervyn 9*
Pratchett, Terry 21
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 25, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Again, I'm not saying none of these authors were sexists or racists, but how did their views compare during the time of the writing?



In the case of Lovecraft: Badly. His own contemporaries thought his views were beyond the pale.

But add me to the people who aren't seeing where the problem is with Guy Gavriel Kay. That isn't to say no problem exists - it's been a while since I read any of his books, and I'm more aware of those things now than I used to be - but I don't remember anything awful.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a free pass, but to be judged on an equitable and fair platform.  For example, do you eat meat?  Buy clothing from the store?  Let's say 100 years from now the idea of raising living animals just to eat is abhorrent.  Or that anyone who ever owned clothing made from sweatshops was a horrible person.  Do you think it's fair for people 100 years from now to say you're a horrible person because you do those things now, when it's the norm and socially acceptable?  Especially since maybe by today's standards, you're actually one of the more aware people who tries not to eat factory farmed meat and buy your clothes that were made in sweat shops?




The thing is there's a difference between things that are "norms" or "socially acceptable" and beliefs which are universally held. The idea that racism is bad or _owning people _is unconscionable are not new developments in human history; when people of the past are held accountable for their atrocious beliefs/actions, it's important to recognize that those individuals had contemporaries who were saying the same things.

As a quick aside, Lovecraft's racism was particularly virulent even for the  particular period in time he occupied. Howard's issues hewed closer to  the norms of his time (or at the very least his particular genre), but  again it's important to note that both authors had contemporaries who  were writing works _without _their incumbent racism or sexism, or were even at times actively working against those forces. They are who I feel compelled to judge those individuals by.

From there, it's a matter of how much slack you're willing to give someone for succumbing to popular opinion rather than deducing or listening to what is morally right. For what it's worth, I think there's some credit to be had there, but not nearly as much as most others seem to be willing to extend. I mean, if we want to bring up past presidents, Abraham Lincoln himself expressed his doubt in there being intellectual equality between the races, and this was a dude who had multiple conversations with Frederick Douglas, a man who is _way _smarter than any of us are likely to be. It's for this reason that I try to bring a measure of empathy to my critiques to the past; that there's a difference between _understanding _why people were the way that they were, and _accepting _them (or at least refusing to _judge _them). Ignoring the mistakes of our ancestors simply due to how commonplace they were is how we stagnate growth as a culture.

That's why, and I recognize that I'm probably in a significant minority on this, I sincerely _hope _to be excoriated by my descendants for my immoral beliefs or practices. It would mean that we are continuing to evolve morally and culturally as a society. I'd hope to be able to read ahead or at least change with the times but I'm not so egotistical to believe that I do not have blind spots or that I'm dismissive of what are certainly moral rights because I consider them too extreme at this point in time. I mean, I can see pretty clearly that the person I was even ten years ago (let alone twenty years in high school) was pretty awful. If I had an abundantly high opinion of who I am now in, say, 2028, I'd take that as a red flag that I'd stopped growing emotionally, intellectually, or morally.

That said, I don't expect to sway anyone, at least not here; Survivor threads are by definition a silly little thing; I was just hoping to elucidate more the reasons on why I've been voting the way that I have, as the question happened to come up. This isn't the space I'd normally consider for proselytizing my point of view.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 25, 2018)

Dausuul said:


> In the case of Lovecraft: Badly. His own contemporaries thought his views were beyond the pale.
> .




As I said as much directly above the part you quoted but deleted from the quote...


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> *But it’s also okay to like stuff and still be critical of it. *To examine those problematic elements and why they’re there. I mean, I love Tolkien with the passion to have gotten a Lord of the Rings-inspired tattoo. But I can also see that there are problems with his depictions of race in Lord of the Rings.




Also this. So so so much this. I would go so far as to argue that it's *important *or even *necessary *to be critical of the stuff we like, but that's just me. We can, and I know people who, dissect every piece of popular culture imaginable to the extent that they are unable or simply unwilling to enjoy any of it. These are the smug people who say "I don't watch TV" as if that makes them morally superior. I find such attitudes and behaviors to be counterproductive, myself.

Case in point; my partner and I work on a college camps (I in academic affairs, her in student affairs), and she used to facilitate a program called "Dissecting Disney" wherein she'd watch films from the animated Disney canon with students and then deconstruct some of the problematic messages that might be involved in them. She was once asked why she hates Disney movies, and her response was along the lines of "I don't; I love Disney movies. I just want to be aware of the messages they might be sending in case I show them to my own children in the future." Which we've since done.


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 25, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> As I said as much directly above the part you quoted but deleted from the quote...



Ah - sorry, overlooked that bit. Trying to track a couple of conversational threads woven through the ongoing contest.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 25, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> As an aside, am I the only one who sort of rolls my eyes whenever I see people accuse long dead authors of being sexists and/or racists based on modern day standards?  It seems to me that it's low hanging fruit to try to score some sort of self righteous cred or something.  It's an unfortunate reality that moral relativity is a thing, and should be considered.  I'm not necessarily talking about guys like Lovecraft, who was clearly a racist even by the standards of the day.  I just think it's a bit disingenuous to attack someone who can't defend themselves as a sexist for how they portrayed the trope of a damsel in distress, when that was the common thinking of the day.  It misses the context, which is critical.  For example, you can say person X was a sexist by today's standards, but in his time, he was very progressive and fought against the status quo.  Thomas Jefferson comes to mind.  Was he a racist pig because he owned slaves, which is clearly abhorrent by today's standards, or is that characterization unfair when you compare his ideals to the rest of the accepted world at that time?
> 
> Again, I'm not saying none of these authors were sexists or racists, but how did their views compare during the time of the writing?  I think that's how people should be judged.  I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to be judged by your actions now based on society's standards 50 or 100 years from now.



My wife is a research historian, and she would like to remind us that this is not an "either-or" situation.  When learning about the past, we must consider context of historical attitudes and actions to get a clear idea of intent and social expectation.  But we must also relate them to their context today, and frame them with the ethos and social expectations that we are living in.  It's vital that we do both.  We must measure past events by their past context, _and _measure them by their current context.  Failure to do either is a failure to learn, and a missed opportunity for progress.

She is glad that you mentioned Thomas Jefferson, because that is a good case-in-point.  Yes, he was a slave owner.  But slavery was not "acceptable" back then.  In fact, it was considered morally abhorrent in most of the Christian world at the time.  The abolitionist movement started in the 1600s when the Roman Catholic Church condemned it, continued to 1732 when James Oglethorpe publicly argued against slavery in his proposal to found the Georgia colony, and gained strength in 1777 the brand-new State of Virginia abolished slavery.  Slavery was a major point of contention among the nation's Founding Fathers even before the Declaration of Independence was signed, but it seems that those facts are never part of the discussion today.  We are too quick to just tell ourselves "well it was okay back then, but times were different" and not measure that difference (and especially the similarities) between Then and Now.  

Slavery was not "okay", not even back then, unless you were profiting from it.  It just so happened that slavery profiteers controlled most of the land and wealth (and therefore, most of the political power) in America for more than a century.  That is a very important thing to remember, especially in the modern era.  The complete picture is so much more applicable in both time frames.

So when you find yourself saying "well that author might have been a complete jerk, but everyone was a jerk back then so it's okay," stop and ask yourself...who said it was okay?  Was truly _everyone_ a jerk back then?  and if so, was _everyone_ truly okay with it?  What changed, and why, and how?

She also recommends we read more history books and fewer works of fiction, but she gives that advice to _everyone_.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
*Cook, Glen 20+1=21*
*Jemisin, N.K. 18-2=16*  At least I don't have to find a new person to downvote whilst battling against the upvotes. Keeps ye olde conscience clear!
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 9
Pratchett, Terry 21
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 25, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> My wife is a research historian, and she would like to remind us that this is not an "either-or" situation.  When learning about the past, we must consider context of historical attitudes and actions to get a clear idea of intent and social expectation.





Gradine said:


> Speaking for myself, after the  fair amount of  research I did into all of the folks left (I didn't want  to downvote  any of the name I already recognized) it came down to simple  guilt by  association. "Great buds with H.P. Lovecraft" is not a  descriptor that  endears one to me, personally.



What do you say to all the protesters, 100 years from now, who are  tearing down statues of Martin Luther King Jr. because he was a  meat-eater?

What do you say to the people, 100 years from now, who are  burning and banning the works of Le Guin, Jemisin, Alexander, Martin, Sanderson, Jordan, Kay, Tolkien, and Moorcock because they dared to depict meat-eating in their books or were  meat-eaters themselves? 

What do you say to those same people, 100 years from now, who  look down on the people of our time and everything we wrought because we were largely meat-eaters?

Keep in mind, the modern vegetarian movement predates us by over 100 years, so no one alive today can say that they didn't know any better.


----------



## OB1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23-2=21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 21+1=22
Peake, Mervyn 9
Pratchett, Terry 21
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> What do you say to all the protesters, 100 years from now, who are  tearing down statues of Martin Luther King Jr. because he was a  meat-eater?
> 
> What do you say to the people, 100 years from now, who are  burning and banning the works of Le Guin, Jemisin, Alexander, Martin, Sanderson, Jordan, Kay, Tolkien, and Moorcock because they dared to depict meat-eating in their books or were  meat-eaters themselves?
> 
> ...




I wouldn't have much to say to these folks, but only because they're hyperbolic fever dream creations that have little to no bearing on the discussion we're actually having.

You might have skipped the part where several of us mentioned it's okay to like something and be critical of it at the same time. I don't judge anyone for liking Lovecraft; I myself am quite fond of Lovecraftian Horror as a genre. I don't judge anyone for the content they consume (unless it's The Big Bang Theory, anyway ), just that it's important to point out where those works might contain harmful messaging if consumed uncritically. Lovecraft's fear of the unknown or other or "alien" didn't spring from a vacuum; it's important to recognize the racist and ableist undertones within; not as an excuse for book burning, but simply to guide readers into not taking those specific lessons to heart, or at face value.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 25, 2018)

Quartz said:


> I must confess surprise at some of the survivors. I mean, sure Mervyn Peake wrote Gormenghast, but he should be better known as a (non-fantasy) poet and an artist.  And Brandon Sanderson and Scott Lynch?? Maybe in 20 years or so they'll be fit to polish the shoes of LeGuin, Wolfe, and Pratchett.



This is always going to be a problem when trying to put newer authors with potentially most of their careers still in front of them (e.g. Lynch, Sanderson) against older authors whose career has already finished or mostly finished (e.g. LeGuin, Pratchett).

Lynch for me has already completely redefined and vastly expanded an entire D&D class (Thief or Rogue) with his books, which is more than enough to get upvotes here.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 25, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> What do you say to all the protesters, 100 years from now, who are  tearing down statues of Martin Luther King Jr. because he was a  meat-eater?
> 
> What do you say to the people, 100 years from now, who are  burning and banning the works of Le Guin, Jemisin, Alexander, Martin, Sanderson, Jordan, Kay, Tolkien, and Moorcock because they dared to depict meat-eating in their books or were  meat-eaters themselves?
> 
> ...



If I'm still around 100 years from now and capable of saying anything to anyone I'd be saying "they've kept me alive for over 150 years so pass me another beefburger, dammit!"


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 25, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I wouldn't have much to say to these folks, but only because they're hyperbolic fever dream creations that have little to no bearing on the discussion we're actually having.



Alright. Then imagine someone came into this thread every day and announced that they were downvoting your favorite authors because they were vile meat-eaters. How would you view that person, and are you aware that other people might be viewing you that way right now?


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> Alright. Then imagine someone came into this thread every day and announced that they were downvoting your favorite authors because they were vile meat-eaters. How would you view that person, and are you aware that other people might be viewing you that way right now?




I probably wouldn't think much in the way about them at all, to be honest. Hell, one of my favorite authors is regularly getting downvoted because _she has initials in her name_. I don't come to Survivor threads expecting sensible voting patterns, and neither should anyone else.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 25, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> What do you say to all the protesters, 100 years from now, who are  tearing down statues of Martin Luther King Jr. because he was a  meat-eater?
> 
> What do you say to the people, 100 years from now, who are  burning and banning the works of Le Guin, Jemisin, Alexander, Martin, Sanderson, Jordan, Kay, Tolkien, and Moorcock because they dared to depict meat-eating in their books or were  meat-eaters themselves?
> 
> ...



In a hundred years?  Before I _said_ anything, the first thing I would do is _learn_.  I would find out why people are so angry over people eating meat that they are tearing down statues and burning books.  I would want to know what had changed in our culture, what drove that change, and what policies and events drove the entire culture to such a dramatic shift in attitude.  Was a terrible food-borne plague traced to meat?  Was a long and bitter war fought over the cattle industry?  Was it the long, slow, and hard work of the vegetable lobby?  Was there a new breakthrough in nutrition science?  A resurgence in religious beliefs that forbade the consumption of meat?

Their actions might very well be justified, or not, but they would certainly be worth knowing and understanding, long before I started commenting about it. 

Compare the past to the present, but always remember to also compare the present to the past.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 25, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> My wife is a research historian, and she would like to remind us that this is not an "either-or" situation.  When learning about the past, we must consider context of historical attitudes and actions to get a clear idea of intent and social expectation.  But we must also relate them to their context today, and frame them with the ethos and social expectations that we are living in.  It's vital that we do both.  We must measure past events by their past context, _and _measure them by their current context.  Failure to do either is a failure to learn, and a missed opportunity for progress.
> 
> She is glad that you mentioned Thomas Jefferson, because that is a good case-in-point.  Yes, he was a slave owner.  But slavery was not "acceptable" back then.  In fact, it was considered morally abhorrent in most of the Christian world at the time.  The abolitionist movement started in the 1600s when the Roman Catholic Church condemned it, continued to 1732 when James Oglethorpe publicly argued against slavery in his proposal to found the Georgia colony, and gained strength in 1777 the brand-new State of Virginia abolished slavery.  Slavery was a major point of contention among the nation's Founding Fathers even before the Declaration of Independence was signed, but it seems that those facts are never part of the discussion today.  We are too quick to just tell ourselves "well it was okay back then, but times were different" and not measure that difference (and especially the similarities) between Then and Now.
> 
> ...




Well, Jefferson was an extreme example I used for a bit of hyperbole.  Let's look at my other example, one that happens much more often.  The damsel in distress.  By today's standards, people call that sexist because women are typically portrayed in positions of less powerful than men, or even needing to have a man rescue them.  Seems pretty obviously sexist now, right?  But as recent as a few decades ago, that was the typical fantasy trope.  Someone who wrote fantasy might not necessarily be a sexist because they wrote a story of a damsel in distress.  More likely, they wrote what was familiar to them. And I think it's unfair to condemn or otherwise disparage someone by today's standard for something that very well could have just been ignorance and/or lack of the progress we have now.  Civil rights, equal rights, etc isn't a light switch, where it goes from bad to all good in one step.  It's been an ongoing process of incremental improvement.  someone who is more progressive by the standards of their day, even if they are less progressive by the standards of today, doesn't deserve to be disparaged. 

As I said, I think it's low hanging fruit to use hindsight and the advantage of years of progress to take down someone else.  Also, I'm not saying, and never have said, they shouldn't be immune to any criticism.  It's the type of criticism that we should be wary of.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 25, 2018)

I for one welcome our bovine overlords... 

Back to the Survivor thread itself, goodbye to Sanderson. While I like his work quite a bit, I get why he's out of the running at this juncture. I do think his approach to logically thinking through world-building and magic system design to see where it takes you is something to learn from. But stacked against Wolfe, Pratchett, LeGuin, I get it.



CleverNickName said:


> I would want to know what had changed in our culture, what drove that change, and what policies and events drove the entire culture to such a dramatic shift in attitude.  Their actions might very well be justified, or not, but they would certainly be worth knowing and understanding, long before I started commenting about it.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Back to the Survivor thread itself, goodbye to Sanderson. While I like his work quite a bit, I get why he's out of the running at this juncture. I do think his approach to logically thinking through world-building and magic system design to see where it takes you is something to learn from. But stacked against Wolfe, Pratchett, LeGuin, I get it.




My sentiments exactly. I can see easily why Sanderson is a such a successful author. And I really like his stuff, but the words he uses won't stick with me like the ones used by Wolfe or Pratchett.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 25, 2018)

[MENTION=15700]Sacrosanct[/MENTION]:  People don't always refer to the "damsel in distress" trope as sexist, because it's not always the case.  (Nor is it all people, either...some folks spend a lot of time studying this sort of thing.)  It's not usually a problem to have a female character need rescue in a story.  But if the damsel is not only in distress, but also powerless, and mocked, and stripped of her humanity, etc., purely for the sake of contrast with the main character who conveniently has all of the power and humanity and respect...well, you can see how that's a problem.

I agree with you that social change being very slow, and I agree that things can look different when viewed from opposite ends of a timeline.  There's a lot of important history between Rapunzel and Princess _General_ Leah, and not all of it is very comfortable for my privileged male brain to learn about.    So I agree that some authors wrote in a manner that readers will find offensive today, and I acknowledge they are being criticized for it.  And I agree with you:  it's unfair.

But it is also necessary.  I think that type of criticism keeps us from normalizing or dismissing something that took our society a long time to move away from, and keeps us from slowing down when we still have so far to go.  We should strive to understand what happened and why we felt it needed to change, and that's hard to do if we dismiss or ignore the problematic nature of the past.  Especially the parts of the past that we love. 

That's all I've got.  I'm going to put my Serious Social Critique hat aside, and go back to being a silly moogle.  I'm not downvoting any of these authors for moral or ethical reasons, and I'm not going to try to change anyone's minds about how to vote.  In all honesty:  I'm downvoting whoever has the fewest points in the hopes of bringing this contest to as quick of a close as possible.  (shrug)  That's as good a reason as any.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 25, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> @_*Sacrosanct*_:  People don't always refer to the "damsel in distress" trope as sexist, because it's not always the case.  (Nor is it all people, either...some folks spend a lot of time studying this sort of thing.)  It's not usually a problem to have a female character need rescue in a story.  But if the damsel is not only in distress, but also powerless, and mocked, and stripped of her humanity, etc., purely for the sake of contrast with the main character who conveniently has all of the power and humanity and respect...well, you can see how that's a problem.




It's a bit off topic, but I tend to think of the most problematic aspect (even moreso than what you mention) of the "damsel in distress" trope is "woman as prize/trophy"; that is, that the reward for heroism is claim on the romantic (and in some cases overtly sexual) attentions of the woman rescued. This "woman as reward" trope is one of the primary sources of a ton of toxic ideas about expectations in relationships between men and women. It's the reason we have "nice guys", and all of the horrific movements that spawned from them.

And that's me taking off my own Pop Culture Analysis 101 cap as well. In any case, I expect anybody's reasons for upvoting or downvoting in these threads to range from personal to arbitrary. In the other thread I'm downvoting the only movie left on the list I haven't seen yet. In the previous thread I downvoted Lovecraft first, because honestly  that guy, but I didn't think the lesser of anyone upvoting him. I just assumed they liked his stories, or the genre of horror they spawned (pun intended). At one point I was downvoting an author because he was a public proponent of Brexit, a policy which has literally zero bearing on me. At some point I'm sure I'll start downvoting Guy Gavriel Kay because his name is kind of annoying to say out loud, or something equally ridiculous and arbitrary, because the people I recognize that I'd downvote are already gone.

These threads have gotten weirdly personal as of late, which is a shame, because this is supposed to be the fun place where we only _pretend_ to get into deeply personal fan wank debates as a way to poke fun at the same. I'd blame the introduction of flesh and blood people (as opposed to more abstract concepts like classes and races) but IIRC it started in the video game thread, so I'm just going to go ahead and blame lowkey for not showing proper respect and ticking off the internet tone filter gnomes.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 25, 2018)

Carry Fischer’s response to a person who asked her what a parent should say when their little girl asked why she was wearing a skimpy outfit and in chains was to say 

“Tell her that an evil alien slug made me wear it and so I killed him.”

Princess Leia was a beast. No “Damsel in distress” there. All she needed was someone to open the door. She took it from there.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 20 + 1 =21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 9
Pratchett, Terry 21 - 2 = 19
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 26, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I probably wouldn't think much in the way about them at all, to be honest. Hell, one of my favorite authors is regularly getting downvoted because _she has initials in her name_. I don't come to Survivor threads expecting sensible voting patterns, and neither should anyone else.




This is a lie from the abyssal realms of Orcus!  I am NOT down-voting her because she _has_ initials. Only because she _uses _them as her professional name rather than a real name. In 100 years they'll hate me for my initial-ist attitude!


----------



## squibbles (Sep 26, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> What do you say to all the protesters, 100 years from now, who are  tearing down statues of Martin Luther King Jr. because he was a  meat-eater?
> 
> What do you say to the people, 100 years from now, who are  burning and banning the works of Le Guin, Jemisin, Alexander, Martin, Sanderson, Jordan, Kay, Tolkien, and Moorcock because they dared to depict meat-eating in their books or were  meat-eaters themselves?
> 
> ...




I would say:

1.) Changing which figures you choose to lionize with statues is eminently reasonable, take down all the statues you like
2.) Book burning/banning is never cool, stop with that nonsense
3.) I have to hedge on this one: it depends on the extent to which the methane emissions from factory farming contributed to their environmental and social problems. If everything is fine, I would smugly comment on the delicious steaks that they, in their vegetarian puritanism, are missing out on. If the future is an environmentally degraded Malthusian crisis, I would make a bunch of excuses for myself, and then awkwardly step away from the conversation.

I would also politely thank them for inventing the anti-aging hormones that allowed me to live in excess of 130 years and/or for reviving my body from its cryonic preservation in liquid nitrogen.

But... i feel like I have wandered off topic


----------



## squibbles (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 9
Pratchett, Terry 19-2=17
 Wolfe, Gene 19+1=20


----------



## bid (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 7
Pratchett, Terry 17
 Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 26, 2018)

Prakriti said:


> Alright. Then imagine someone came into this thread every day and announced that they were downvoting your favorite authors because they were vile meat-eaters. How would you view that person, and are you aware that other people might be viewing you that way right now?



I would view that person as a potentially useful weapon, and dig up evidence to suggest that the most carnivorous authors on the list are the ones who pose a threat to my favorites.


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 16
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 19
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 7
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 7
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 22
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 8
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## akr71 (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 14
*Kay, Guy Gavriel 21*
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 22
Peake, Mervyn 8
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 26, 2018)

akr71 said:


> *Kay, Guy Gavriel 23*



Was this meant to be a downvote? Kay was at 22 before your vote, and it looks like you also upvoted Ursula Le Guin. Unless there were several votes someplace from people I have blocked...?


----------



## akr71 (Sep 26, 2018)

Dausuul said:


> Was this meant to be a downvote? Kay was at 22 before your vote, and it looks like you also upvoted Ursula Le Guin. Unless there were several votes someplace from people I have blocked...?



Ya, I shouldn't post before coffee... edited my post to actually do math.  Thx [MENTION=58197]Dausuul[/MENTION]


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
 Cook, Glen 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
 Lynch, Scott 20
 McKillip, Patricia 22
 Peake, Mervyn 8
 Pratchett, Terry 15
 Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
*Cook, Glen 20 - 2 = 18*
 Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
 Lynch, Scott 20
 McKillip, Patricia 22
 Peake, Mervyn 8
*Pratchett, Terry 15 + 1 = 16*
 Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 18
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Peake, Mervyn 8
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 18
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Peake, Mervyn 6 
Pratchett, Terry 17  
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 26, 2018)

Grognerd said:


> This is a lie from the abyssal realms of Orcus!  I am NOT down-voting her because she _has_ initials. Only because she _uses _them as her professional name rather than a real name. In 100 years they'll hate me for my initial-ist attitude!




Yes, but there will be someone that will have to hate you initially and the irony will destroy them.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Peake, Mervyn 4 - He peaked early and it's been all downhill since.
Pratchett, Terry 17  
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Peake, Mervyn 4
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 26, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I mean, not to put too fine a point on it, but most of the feminist  critiques I've read of Kay (one of the many things I check to figure out  which author I've never heard of to downvote) regard him fairly  positively, if a little heavy-handed and at times too prescriptive.  Howard's place in that discourse should, on the other hand, be pretty  well-known at this point. Also, do recognize that the typical Howard  female protagonist is _also _a part of that adolescent male power fantasy. I mean, Red Nails isn't exactly billed as "Conan... but for the _ladies_."




I wouldn't have any problem recommending Red Nails - a strong allegory on the futility of war - to a feminist reading group, if they weren't aware of Howard's earlier work. And I think that is it, by the time he wrote Red Nails he had grown up a bit, and if he hadn't killed himself soon after might have been remembered rather differently.

And maybe that is also the case with Kay, I have only read his first book, maybe he grew up a bit too?


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 26, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 21+1=22*
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 14
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
*Peake, Mervyn 4-2=2*
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
*Cook, Glen 19+1=20
Jemisin, N.K. 14-2=12
*Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Peake, Mervyn 2
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 26, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 21


----------



## Blue (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 18 
 Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Blue (Sep 26, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Alexander, Lloyd 23
> Jemisin, N.K. 10




Glad to see another Lloyd Alexander fan.  I loved the Taran Wanderer  series when younger, branching out to Farmer Giles of Ham and the like.   The Taran series I used to introduce my youngest daughter to fantasy.

On the other hand, while unsolicited advice is worth less than you pay for it, if you weren't impressed by N.K. Jemisin's books listed in Appendix E, try The Fifth Season that came out after the PHB was published.  I've found it her most compelling work.

It and it's sequel took back-to-back Hugos, something that had been last done sometime in the '90s by Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan Saga.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 26, 2018)

"What had happened? As he asked himself the question, he knew the answer. That no one had thought fit to tell him! No one! It was a bitter pill for him to swallow. He had been forgotten. Yet he had always wished to be forgotten. He could not have it both ways."

Upvote to Jemisin. She's awesome. Downvote to Lynch. This is starting to get really difficult.

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 12
Kay, Guy Gavriel 19
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 19



lowkey13 said:


> Peake, Mervyn DED!


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 26, 2018)

Blue said:


> Glad to see another Lloyd Alexander fan.  I loved the Taran Wanderer  series when younger, branching out to Farmer Giles of Ham and the like.   The Taran series I used to introduce my youngest daughter to fantasy.
> 
> On the other hand, while unsolicited advice is worth less than you pay for it, if you weren't impressed by N.K. Jemisin's books listed in Appendix E, try The Fifth Season that came out after the PHB was published.  I've found it her most compelling work.
> 
> It and it's sequel took back-to-back Hugos, something that had been last done sometime in the '90s by Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan Saga.




My motives for downvotes aren't that complex.  Upvote Alexander, downvote the person with the fewest votes remaining.  Simple as that.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 13 - Jemisin is seriously doing some great, innovative work in the genre.
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 - His name is pretty ridiculous to say out loud.
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 18
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 
LeGuin, Ursula 22+1=23
Lynch, Scott 18-2=16
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 18 
Wolfe, Gene 19​


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 13 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 16
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Wolfe, Gene 19


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“The presence of those seeking the truth is infinitely to be preferred to the presence of those who think they've found it.” - Monstrous Regiment


----------



## Reynard (Sep 26, 2018)

Huh. There are no authors on the list I would feel okay down voting. I guess I will just watch it play out then...


----------



## Nagol (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 20+1=21
Jemisin, N.K. 13-2=11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 16
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 26, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> And maybe that is also the case with Kay, I have only read his first book, maybe he grew up a bit too?




His first series, the Fionavar Tapestry, is pretty weak in my opinion. His later stuff is excellent. I particularly like The Lions of Al-Rassan (fictionalized medieval Spain) and a River of Stars (fictionalized Song dynasty in China).  However, his name is indeed a mouthful and that alone can easily justify a down vote considering that the current list of survivors are all fantastic in different ways.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Cook, Glen 20+1=21
Jemisin, N.K. 13-2=11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 15
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Wolfe, Gene 19

It's hard to choose at this point, but I really like Alexander and Lynch is not as strong as some of the others to me, so went with those choices.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 26, 2018)

Fixing above post (downvotes are 2, not 1) 

Alexander, Lloyd 24
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19 
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 26, 2018)

Gradine said:


> Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 - His name is pretty ridiculous to say out loud.




Yes! NOW you are voting with the right methodology!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22 - 2 = 20
Cook, Glen 21  + 1 = 22
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 22 ​


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow... a bit off Flexor.  I made some corrections...

Alexander, Lloyd 24 - 2 = 22
Cook, Glen 21  + 1 = 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Wolfe, Gene 19 ​
That's a bit better...


----------



## Mallus (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 18
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 21
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 20

Wolfe's 20 now with my +1, correct?


----------



## Gradine (Sep 26, 2018)

Mallus said:


> Wolfe's 20 now with my +1, correct?




Yes, although Lloyd Alexander should be at 20 now; Flexor double down-voted him in his post (my guess would be setting him to 22, then later deciding to show his math as 22-2=20 instead of as 24-2=22.)


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 18
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
*LeGuin, Ursula 22*
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 15
*Wolfe, Gene 18*


----------



## Gradine (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 21
Jemisin, N.K. 18 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 21
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 20
McKillip, Patricia 21
Peake, Mervyn 18
Pratchett, Terry 17
Sanderson, Brandon 15
Wolfe, Gene 18 				



Just gonna go ahead and correct this now


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 26, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Huh. There are no authors on the list I would feel okay down voting. I guess I will just watch it play out then...



Just do what I'm doing: downvote whoever has the lowest score, so that the contest will end faster.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 26, 2018)

Disregard this post.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Wolfe, Gene 18                 





> Just gonna go ahead and correct this now




Noticed you didn't correct Jemison. Cheater! 

Flexor really messed up the flow by quoting from pages earlier...


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 26, 2018)

What the hell happened to the list? _*How did Mervyn Peake and Brandon Sanderson get re-added? JEEZE, PEOPLE! GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER!!!*_ 

I have gone back and fixed it. This one should be right now.

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## tglassy (Sep 26, 2018)

*Survivor Appendix E (5e) Authors- THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!*

Since everyone’s fixing things...

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Tolkien, J.R.R. 20
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 26, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Just do what I'm doing: downvote whoever has the lowest score, so that the contest will end faster.




Heck I've been waiting until someone gets down to 2, as if I somehow get xp for the kill.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 26, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Just do what I'm doing: downvote whoever has the lowest score, so that the contest will end faster.




Hate to break it to you, but the contest won't end faster that way.  Each voting post as a net -1 result, regardless of who you vote for.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 26, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the contest won't end faster that way.  Each voting post as a net -1 result, regardless of who you vote for.




I do think there is a pile on effect. 

Some people who would upvote a choice and extend the life of the contest never get the chance if we kill that choice off.


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 26, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the contest won't end faster that way.  Each voting post as a net -1 result, regardless of who you vote for.



Piling on the lowest author might actually slow things down, since some people stop participating once their favorite author gets eliminated. So the longer those authors stay in the game, the longer people will participate, and the faster the game will end... theoretically.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 26, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the contest won't end faster that way.  Each voting post as a net -1 result, regardless of who you vote for.



Yeah, I know.  It helps condense the list, though, and that's not nothing.  As far as I know, there's no real way to accelerate the eventual end of the contest.

But more to the point:  I wouldn't know who to downvote otherwise.  These are all excellent writers!


----------



## The M'hael (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20-2 = 18
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17
LeGuin, Ursula 22 +2 = 24
Lynch, Scott 14
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19

Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 26, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 18+1 = 19
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 14-2=12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 26, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Yeah, I know.  It helps condense the list, though, and that's not nothing.  As far as I know, there's no real way to accelerate the eventual end of the contest.



If your goal is to end the contest early, a good strategy would be upvote whoever is in the lead and downvote whoever is in second place.

This has two effects:


By spreading downvotes around, you keep rivals around for as long as possible, encouraging other players to stay in the game.
By concentrating your upvotes, you run up the score for whoever's in the lead, reducing the total number of votes required to end the game. (The game ends after roughly* 20N-X votes, where N is the number of contestants and X is the winner's final score. A higher value for X means a quicker win.)

[size=-2]*The exact value is 20N+O-X, where O is the number of contestants who were "overkilled" by a downvote when they were at 1.[/size]


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 26, 2018)

[MENTION=58197]Dausuul[/MENTION]: It's a good of a strategy as any.  And XP for showing your calcs!

I maintain that my current strategy of culling off the weaker scores quickly is the best strategy for a rapid end because it reduces the number of contestants (N) and therefore concentrates the negative votes (the only votes that really matter) onto fewer and fewer targets.

TL;DR:  20N outweighs -X in your formula, so I'm gonna attack that N.

  [MENTION=6855149]Prakriti[/MENTION]:  I understand that a lot of participants are spite-quitting because they can't handle their darlings getting voted off, but I don't think it's a foregone conclusion.  (I mean, Terry Brooks was _my_ darling and I'm still here.)


----------



## Gradine (Sep 26, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> TL;DR:  20N outweighs -X in your formula, so I'm gonna attack that N.




I'm quite positive in this particular formula that N is set at the very beginning of the competition.


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 27, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> @_*Prakriti*_:  I understand that a lot of participants are spite-quitting because they can't handle their darlings getting voted off, but I don't think it's a foregone conclusion.  (I mean, Terry Brooks was _my_ darling and I'm still here.)




And to be fair, I'd rather have people spite-quit than constantly spite-vote and argue about it. Look how much all of the bickering and spite-voting drug on and sucked the fun out of the previous Survivor thread. At least in this one everyone seems to be having a pretty good time, personal favorites notwithstanding!


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 27, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I'm quite positive in this particular formula that N is set at the very beginning of the competition.



Shhhh!  [MENTION=58197]Dausuul[/MENTION] will hear you!   

EDIT: too late.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 27, 2018)

Grognerd said:


> And to be fair, I'd rather have people spite-quit than constantly spite-vote and argue about it. Look how much all of the bickering and spite-voting drug on and sucked the fun out of the previous Survivor thread. At least in this one everyone seems to be having a pretty good time, personal favorites notwithstanding!



Yeah, agreed.  The biggest point I'm trying to make here--terrible math and all--is that I have a particular (peculiar?) tactic for playing because I'm unable to objectively choose a least-favorite author from this list.  I downvote the lowest scoring author for the same reason anyone downvotes anything in these contests:

Because I wanna.



CleverNickName said:


> Yeah, I know.  It helps condense the list, though, and that's not nothing.  As far as I know, there's no real way to accelerate the eventual end of the contest.
> 
> But more to the point:  I wouldn't know who to downvote otherwise.



We've seen some _terrrrrrible_ winners in this "survivor" contest (I mean...Beholder is the most iconic D&D monster?  Really?  _Really?!!?!_ And don't even get us started on the "D&D Campaign Settings" winner.)  But you can't take this stuff too seriously, ya know?  If you aren't having fun, you should most definitely stop playing.  That's true for anything really, but especially true for these Survivor threads.


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 27, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I'm quite positive in this particular formula that N is set at the very beginning of the competition.



Correct. I should have said "where N is the number of contestants _at the start_." We began this contest with 540 points to grind down, and each vote reduces that total by 1, regardless of who you upvote or downvote. The only exception is if you "overkill" a contestant, in which case your vote is a wash and does not change the total.

Aside from overkill votes, the only variables that affect the speed of the contest are the number of people voting (more participants means the points go down faster), and the number of points held by the eventual winner (each point in the winner's final total counts against that 540). Until we get very near the end, racing to kill off contestants does not speed things up and might even slow them down.



CleverNickName said:


> Because I wanna.





Ah, now, that's different. I entirely understand the thrill of delivering the fatal blow. Whatever makes the contest fun for you is the winning strategy.


----------



## tglassy (Sep 27, 2018)

I stopped voting because I haven’t read any of these authors. Everyone I’ve read has been voted off. Sanderson was the last holdout, and my favorite, but I have little stake in the rest.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 17 + 1 = 18
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 19 - 2 = 17
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## squibbles (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Cook, Glen 22
Jemisin, N.K. 11 
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 12
McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 17-2=15
 Wolfe, Gene 18+1=19


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 27, 2018)

tglassy said:


> I stopped voting because I haven’t read any of these authors. Everyone I’ve read has been voted off. Sanderson was the last holdout, and my favorite, but I have little stake in the rest.




A lot of these are classics nowadays, but a lot of them I just started reading. I finished Wolfe's book of the new son a few weeks ago, and Cook's The Black Company.

I'm also an unabashed Alexander fan. The Black Cauldron, Taran Wanderer, and The High King are among my very favorites.


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
 Cook, Glen 23
 Jemisin, N.K. 11 
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
LeGuin, Ursula 22
 Lynch, Scott 12
 McKillip, Patricia 20
Pratchett, Terry 15
 Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
    Cook, Glen 23
    Jemisin, N.K. 11
    Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
    LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 13
McKillip, Patricia 18
    Pratchett, Terry 15
    Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Radaceus (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 18
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 13
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 13
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 19


----------



## Nagol (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 19
Cook, Glen 24
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 13-2=11
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 19+1=20


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 27, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 19+1=20*
Cook, Glen 24
*Jemisin, N.K. 11-2=9*
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 22
Lynch, Scott 11
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## akr71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
*Cook, Glen 22*
Jemisin, N.K. 9
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
Lynch, Scott 11
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 27, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
*Cook, Glen 20 - 2 = 18*
Jemisin, N.K. 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 11
*McKillip, Patricia 16 + 1 = 17*
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 12
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 20

I don't know Scott Lynch's stuff, but I don't really want to vote for any of these. Better to vote for someone whom my vote will not really help.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 10 - Let's lynch Scott.
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sadras (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 8 - Let's lynch Scott.
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 27, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 20+1=21*
Cook, Glen 20
Jemisin, N.K. 10
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
*Lynch, Scott 8-2=6*
McKillip, Patricia 16
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 27, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 20+1=21
* Cook, Glen 18
 Jemisin, N.K. 10
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
 LeGuin, Ursula 23
*Lynch, Scott 8-2=6*
 McKillip, Patricia 17
 Pratchett, Terry 16
 Wolfe, Gene 20

fixing in [MENTION=91764]Bradley Hindman[/MENTION] vote


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 27, 2018)

Upvote to Jemisin, because representation in genre literature is important. Going to downvote Cook this time. At this point, I like all the authors remaining, so it’s all hard choices by degrees. But there’s a workman-like quality to his work that I think holds him back from complete greatness.

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 16
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 6
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 16
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 23
Lynch, Scott 6
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Mallus (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 16
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 4
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 20

This is getting quite hard now. I'm named my first PC for a Wolfe protagonist, but stole the magic school at Roke and a whole slew of islands for my first homebrew from LeGuin...


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 16+1=17
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 16
LeGuin, Ursula 24​  Lynch, Scott 4-2=2 ​ McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 20​


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 17
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 14
LeGuin, Ursula 24  Lynch, Scott 2 ​ McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 20​

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Susan hated Literature. She'd much prefer to read a good book.” - Soul Music


----------



## Quartz (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 17
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 14
LeGuin, Ursula 24
Lynch, Scott 0 - DOWN AND OUT 
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 16 - UP
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## OB1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 17
Jemisin, N.K. 11+1=12 been listening to The Fifth Season during my commute this week thanks to this thread. Wow how did I miss this author till now!
Kay, Guy Gavriel 14-2=12
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 27, 2018)

"The only person who gets away with Locke Lamora games ...is Locke ...because we think the gods are saving him up for a really big death. Something with knives and hot irons ...and fifty thousand cheering spectators.” 

As much as I totally feel like re-reading Lynch's books now, three written out of a proposed seven does not earn him a space here.



Quartz said:


> Lynch, Scott 0 - DOWN AND OUT


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 17
Jemisin, N.K. 12
*Kay, Guy Gavriel 10*
*LeGuin, Ursula 25*
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Gradine (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 17
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 8 
LeGuin, Ursula 25
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 18
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 8 
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 17
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Radaceus (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 8 
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 27, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 6 
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterday, there was some math.  Something didn't look right about those calcs, so I modeled it in Excel. 



Spoiler: Because I can't stop beating a dead horse



If everyone "dogpiles" their votes...meaning, everyone upvotes the same option every round, and also downvotes another target every round until it is eliminated then moves on to downvote another target and etc....the contest will be over after X votes, where X = (number of contestants minus 1)* x 10*.  The winner will have received X upvotes, and finish with 20+X points.  It would look like this:

Option 1: never downvoted, wins with 20+X points after X votes
Option 2: eliminated after 10 votes
Option 3: untouched for 10 votes, then eliminated in the next 10
Option 4: untouched for 20 votes, then eliminated in the next 10
Option _n_: untouched for (_n_-1)x10 votes, then eliminated in the next 10

If everyone upvotes and downvotes the same option every round until it is eliminated, then moves on to upvote and downvote only the same option again, etc., the contest will be over after X votes, where X = (number of contestants minus 1) *x 20*.  The winner will have received zero upvotes, and will win with the original 20 points it started with.  It would look like this:

Option 1: upvoted and downvoted over and over again, eliminated after 20 votes.
Option 2: untouched for 20 votes, then eliminated in the next 20 votes.
Option 3: untouched for 40 votes, then eliminated in the next 20 votes.
Option 4: untouched for 60 votes, then eliminated in the next 20 votes.
Option _n_: untouched for (_n_-1)x20 votes, and wins without ever being upvoted or downvoted.


Conclusion: mixing our upvotes and downvotes will make the game last up to twice as long as it would if we were to focus our upvotes and downvotes on the same, respective targets--er, _options_.


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 7 # One of my favorites, with a number of great books
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 18


----------



## bid (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 8
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 16


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 8 + 1 = 9
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 17 - 2 = 15
Wolfe, Gene 16


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 9
LeGuin, Ursula 24 (upvoted)
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 14 (downvoted)


----------



## squibbles (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 9-2=7
 LeGuin, Ursula 24+1=25
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 14


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 5
 LeGuin, Ursula 25
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 14


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 28, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Yesterday, there was some math.  Something didn't look right about those calcs, so I modeled it in Excel. [SBLOCK=Because I can't stop beating a dead horse]If everyone "dogpiles" their votes...meaning, everyone upvotes the same option every round, and also downvotes another target every round until it is eliminated then moves on to downvote another target and etc....the contest will be over after X votes, where X = (number of contestants minus 1)* x 10*.  The winner will have received X upvotes, and finish with 20+X points.  It would look like this:
> 
> Option 1: never downvoted, wins with 20+X points after X votes
> Option 2: eliminated after 10 votes
> ...



Congratulations.  

You have just taken all the fun out of this by a) reducing it to nothing more than a math exercise and b) promoting "focus fire" where people will just downvote the lowest.

Oh, and by the way the second formula has problems as you can't upvote and downvote the same option in the same vote.  Because of this you have to take two options down together; the first option will be eliminated on the 37th vote and the second on the 39th, with two other options having been upvoted to 21 each (on votes 38 and 39) in order to kill off the second option.  Because of that each successive pair will take 39 and 41 votes respectively to go away.  If there's an odd number of options to begin with the winner will get 2 upvotes at the end and win with 22; if there's an even number the winner will get 11 or 12 upvotes at the end in order to kill off both the 3rd-last option and the second-last option.

Or something like that.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 6
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 14


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 28, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> You have just taken all the fun out of this by a) reducing it to nothing more than a math exercise and b) promoting "focus fire" where people will just downvote the lowest.



Hey now, be fair:  some of us think math exercises are a _lot _of fun.  

You are right about your second point: I forgot that one cannot upvote and downvote the same option.  So yep, the math gets more complicated but essentially boils down to approximately 15x instead of 20x...it's still quite a bit slower than using the "focus fire" tactic.  Thanks for the sharp eyes!


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 6
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
*Jemisin, N.K. 13-2=11*
*Kay, Guy Gavriel 6+1=7*
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Nagol (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 7
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 15-2=13
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15+1=16


----------



## akr71 (Sep 28, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 20*
Cook, Glen 19
Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 7
*LeGuin, Ursula 24*
McKillip, Patricia 13
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 16


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
 Cook, Glen 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 11
 Kay, Guy Gavriel 7
LeGuin, Ursula 22
 McKillip, Patricia 13
 Pratchett, Terry 14
 Wolfe, Gene 16    

Calm down there Ursula, no getting that ahead of the pack.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
 Cook, Glen 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 5
LeGuin, Ursula 22
 McKillip, Patricia 13
Pratchett, Terry 15
 Wolfe, Gene 16


----------



## Sadras (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
 Cook, Glen 20
 Jemisin, N.K. 11
Kay, Guy Gavriel 3
LeGuin, Ursula 22
 McKillip, Patricia 13
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 17


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 28, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 18
Jemisin, N.K. 12
Kay, Guy Gavriel 1 
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 13
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 17


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
*Cook, Glen 18 - 2 = 16*
Jemisin, N.K. 12
Kay, Guy Gavriel 1 
LeGuin, Ursula 22
*McKillip, Patricia 13 + 1 = 14*
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 17


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 28, 2018)

Upvote for Jemisin. Downvote for Kay, as I might as well finish him. Nothing personal, mind you...

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 16
Jemisin, N.K. 13
Kay, Guy Gavriel 0 Mortuus Est!
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 17


----------



## Sacrosanct (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 16
Jemisin, N.K. 13
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 17


----------



## Gradine (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 16
Jemisin, N.K. 14
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 28, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 21+1=22*
*Cook, Glen 16-2=14*
Jemisin, N.K. 13
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 17

Current events prevent me from downvoting any lady writers from this list today, so I'm gonna have to break my own tradition for this vote.  Sorry, Glen...you know I love you.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
*Cook, Glen 12*
Jemisin, N.K. 13
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 17



CleverNickName said:


> Current events prevent me from downvoting any lady writers from this list today, so I'm gonna have to break my own tradition for this vote.  Sorry, Glen...you know I love you.



Same.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 12
Jemisin, N.K. 14
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15

Correcting for my vote, which got skipped


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 12+1=13
Jemisin, N.K. 14
LeGuin, Ursula 23-2=21
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15​


----------



## OB1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 13-2=11
Jemisin, N.K. 14+1=15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
*Cook, Glen 9*
Jemisin, 15
*LeGuin, Ursula 22*
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 28, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 9
Jemisin, 15
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Most witches don’t believe in gods. They know that the gods  exist, of course. They even deal with them occasionally. But they don’t  believe in them. They know them too well. It would be like believing in  the postman.” - Witches Abroad


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 7
Jemisin, 15
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 14
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 7
Jemisin, N.K. 15
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 12
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 15

A lot of people's favourites must have just dropped off, as there hasn't been a vote for about 13 hours.  Mine are all gone, I'm just voting now to get this one done.

Edit: two votes within a minute after that 13-hour gap; corrected above for cross-vote.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 29, 2018)

Seems like a good time to catch up on reading to me. I have come across several new names to add to my reading list.


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 8
Jemisin, N.K. 15
LeGuin, Ursula 19
McKillip, Patricia 12
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 15

wow suddenly everyone is ganging up on Glen...


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22​Cook, Glen 8+1=9​Jemisin, N.K. 15
LeGuin, Ursula 19
McKillip, Patricia 12-2=10
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15​


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 29, 2018)

mortwatcher said:


> wow suddenly everyone is ganging up on Glen...




Cook is entertaining but forgettable, with humour nothing like as sharp or well-observed as Pratchett. LeGuin and Wolfe are too great to vote down, and Lloyd, Jemisin and McKillip have risen to the top of my must-read list.

And TP should be on 16.


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 9
Jemisin, N.K. 15
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 16-2=14
Wolfe, Gene 15​


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 29, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 22+1=23*
*Cook, Glen 9-2=7*
Jemisin, N.K. 15
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 14
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Quartz (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 5 - DOWN
Jemisin, N.K. 15
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 15 - UP
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Nagol (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 5+1=6
Jemisin, N.K. 15-2=13
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## OB1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 23
Cook, Glen 4
Jemisin, N.K. 14
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
Cook, Glen 5
Jemisin, N.K. 14
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 21
*Cook, Glen 5 - 2 = 3*
Jemisin, N.K. 14
LeGuin, Ursula 20
*McKillip, Patricia 10 + 1 = 11*
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15 ​


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 29, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 21+1=22*Cook, Glen 3
*Jemisin, N.K. 14-2=12*
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 15​


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 3
Jemisin, N.K. 12
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 13


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 34- No cooking Cook.
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 13


----------



## Radaceus (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 5
Jemisin, N.K. 8
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 13​
​


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
Cook, Glen 5
Jemisin, N.K. 8
LeGuin, Ursula 19
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 13


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Give a man a fire and he's warm for a day, but set fire to him and he's warm for the rest of his life.” - Jingo


----------



## chrisrtld (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 22
*Cook, Glen 3*
Jemisin, N.K. 8
*LeGuin, Ursula 20*
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 13


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 3
Jemisin, N.K. 8
*LeGuin, Ursula 21*
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 13

All authors remaining are worthy and good: bit, based on the math demonstrated earlier, upvoting LeGuim and downvoting Alexander seems to be the most efficient way to reach the end game.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 29, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 20
Cook, Glen 3
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 9​
​


----------



## akr71 (Sep 29, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 18*
Cook, Glen 3
Jemisin, N.K. 10
*LeGuin, Ursula 22*
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 9


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 18+1=19
Cook, Glen 3-2=1
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 9


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 17
Cook, Glen 1
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 10


----------



## tglassy (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 17
Cook, Glen 1 - 2 = -1
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16 + 1 = 17
Wolfe, Gene 10

Just thought I’d jump in and kill off someone so many of you upvoted during this competition. Suck it, Cook.


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 17
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 15
Wolfe, Gene 10


----------



## Harzel (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 17
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 11
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 8


----------



## Radaceus (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 17
Jemisin, N.K. 10
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 8​
​


----------



## Grognerd (Sep 30, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 17+1=18
**Jemisin, N.K. 10-2=8
*LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 16
Wolfe, Gene 8​


----------



## mortwatcher (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 18
Jemisin, N.K. 8
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 8


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 18
Jemisin, N.K. 6
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 18
Wolfe, Gene 8


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 16 - who is this guy anyway?
Jemisin, N.K. 6
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 19
Wolfe, Gene 8


----------



## Tallifer (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 16 
Jemisin, N.K. 6
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 8


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 16
*Jemisin, N.K. 6+1=7*
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 17
*Wolfe, Gene 8-2=6*


----------



## akr71 (Sep 30, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 14*
Jemisin, N.K. 7
*LeGuin, Ursula 24*
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 6


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Sep 30, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 14 - 2 = 12*
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 24
*McKillip, Patricia 9 + 1 = 10*
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 6 ​


----------



## OB1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 12-2=10
Jemisin, N.K. 7+1=8
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 17
Wolfe, Gene 6


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 10
Jemisin, N.K. 6
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 10
Pratchett, Terry 18
Wolfe, Gene 6


----------



## Blue (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 10
 Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 24
 McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18
Wolfe, Gene 6


----------



## Blue (Sep 30, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Upvote for Jemisin. Downvote for Kay, as I might as well finish him. Nothing personal, mind you...
> 
> ...
> Kay, Guy Gavriel 0 Mortuus Est!
> ...




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo ... checks watch ... ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ... inhale ... ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ... *sob* ... oooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo .... *snurk* ... ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ....................

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OverlyLongScream


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 19 can't stop backing Sir Terry after all, the dream lives on...
Wolfe, Gene 6


----------



## Yardiff (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 24+1=25
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 19-2=17
Wolfe, Gene 6​


----------



## Prakriti (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 23
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18
Wolfe, Gene 6​

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
“Only in our dreams are we free. The rest of the time we need wages.” - Wyrd Sisters


----------



## Xaelvaen (Sep 30, 2018)

Late to the party I see, an interesting final selection.

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 23-2 = 21
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18+1 = 19
Wolfe, Gene 6

This late in the game I'm just voting for my second favorite from the original list, but only by a fragment.


----------



## lowkey13 (Sep 30, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Sep 30, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18
Wolfe, Gene 4


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
Jemisin, N.K. 7
*LeGuin, Ursula 22*
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18
*Wolfe, Gene 2*


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 1, 2018)

Even if Terry Pratchett loses, it will be somehow fitting. This is the shirt he used to wear to conventions.


----------



## bid (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
Jemisin, N.K. 7
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18
*Wolfe, Gene 0*


----------



## Mallus (Oct 1, 2018)

It’s nice to see Leguin in the lead but really now, the guy best known for an oracular effing pig, basically a mass of prescient pre-bacon outlasted one of the finest writers to grace the genres of fantasy & science fiction, creator of the Urth of the New Sun and Severian of the Order of the Seekers of Truth and Penitence, one of the greatest, if not always the most reliable narrators in all of fiction, who I named MY FIRST D&D CHARACTER AFTER??!!

(me salty, never...)


----------



## Dausuul (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
Jemisin, N.K. 7
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 16


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 10
Jemisin, N.K. 5
LeGuin, Ursula 24
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 16


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 10
Jemisin, N.K. 5
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 17

guess the winner is decided, but I'll try to make it competitive


----------



## Lanefan (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 5
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 18

The trailing three added together would now be in second place.  This one's winding down fast...


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 3
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 19


----------



## Quartz (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
Jemisin, N.K. 1 - DOWN - FINISH HER!
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 20 - UP


----------



## Grognerd (Oct 1, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 8+1=9
Jemisin, N.K. 1-2= Out! About time!*
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 20


----------



## akr71 (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
*LeGuin, Ursula 23*
McKillip, Patricia 8
*Pratchett, Terry 18*


----------



## tglassy (Oct 1, 2018)

*Survivor Appendix E (5e) Authors- THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!*

Alexander, Lloyd 9
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 19

Oh no!  A random person who doesn’t care one way or another has jumped in and start downvoting the favorite for no other reason than because he wants to spit in its face!


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 17


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 1, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
*LeGuin, Ursula 23 - 2 = 21*
*McKillip, Patricia 8 + 1 = 9*
Pratchett, Terry 15                 ​


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 1, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 7*
*LeGuin, Ursula 22
*McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 15


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 16​
​


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 1, 2018)

“Did you know that writing stories down kills them?
Of course it does, words aren't meant to be stiff, unchanging things.”

Upvote for LeGuin, downvote for Alexander. Though I’m sure Ged would find no small amount of amusement and joy in an oracular pig.

Alexander, Lloyd 5
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 9
Pratchett, Terry 16




Grognerd said:


> *
> Jemisin, N.K. 1-2= Out! About time!*


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7
 LeGuin, Ursula 21
 McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 16


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 21
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 14

Not sure what the coordinated attack on Alexander was about in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 21+1=22
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 14-2=12​


----------



## Gradine (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 10


Sad that Jemisin had to go, until then it had been the proper Top 5. Still, why not drag it out some more! Maybe we'll end up a somewhat proper Top 2.


----------



## OB1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 9-2=7
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 7+1=8
Pratchett, Terry 10


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 1, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 7+1=8*
LeGuin, Ursula 22
McKillip, Patricia 8
*Pratchett, Terry 10-2=8*


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 9

Probably my last vote at the rate things are moving. Thank you, all, it was fun. 

Terry Pratchett Quote of the Days:
“She was already learning that if you ignore the rules people  will, half the time, quietly rewrite them so that they don't apply to  you.” - Equal Rites


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 6 
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 8
Pratchett, Terry 10


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7 
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 6
Pratchett, Terry 10


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7 
LeGuin, Ursula 20
McKillip, Patricia 6 + 1 = 7
Pratchett, Terry 10 - 2 = 8


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7 
LeGuin, Ursula 18
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 9


----------



## Dausuul (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7 
LeGuin, Ursula 19
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 7


----------



## bid (Oct 2, 2018)

Lucky 7!


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7 
LeGuin, Ursula 17
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 8

let me swap those colors around


----------



## Lanefan (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7
LeGuin, Ursula 15
McKillip, Patricia 7
Pratchett, Terry 9

Prediction: LeGuin and Pratchett will duke it out in the corner and mutually annihilate while Alexander wanders off for a beer, and McKillip will win by default.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 7
LeGuin, Ursula 15
McKillip, Patricia 5
Pratchett, Terry 10


----------



## Grognerd (Oct 2, 2018)

*Alexander, Lloyd 7+1=8*
LeGuin, Ursula 15
*McKillip, Patricia 5-2=3*
Pratchett, Terry 10


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 15-2=13
McKillip, Patricia 3
Pratchett, Terry 10+1=11


----------



## akr71 (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
*LeGuin, Ursula 14*
McKillip, Patricia 3
*Pratchett, Terry 9*


----------



## Sadras (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 12
McKillip, Patricia 4
Pratchett, Terry 9


----------



## tglassy (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 10
McKillip, Patricia 4
Pratchett, Terry 10


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 11
McKillip, Patricia 4
Pratchett, Terry 8


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Quartz (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 12
McKillip, Patricia 2 - DOWN - Finish her!
Pratchett, Terry 7 - UP


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 8
LeGuin, Ursula 12
McKillip, Patricia 0 - McKillip is McKilled.
Pratchett, Terry 8


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 6
LeGuin, Ursula 12
Pratchett, Terry 9


----------



## OB1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 4
LeGuin, Ursula 13
Pratchett, Terry 9


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 5
LeGuin, Ursula 13
Pratchett, Terry 7


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 2, 2018)

“You can weave your life so long—only so long,” Coren says to Sybel, “and then a thing in the world out of your control will tug at one vital thread and leave you patternless and subdued.”

Sad to see McKillip out. Her works are absolutely gorgeous.

Second verse same as the first. Upvote for LeGuin. Downvote for Alexander.  

Alexander, Lloyd 3
LeGuin, Ursula 14
Pratchett, Terry 7




Maxperson said:


> McKillip, Patricia 0 - McKillip is McKilled.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 1
LeGuin, Ursula 15
Pratchett, Terry 7

Hen-wen is about to go to the Great Smokehouse in the sky!


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexander, Lloyd 0 Good night, sweet prince...
LeGuin, Ursula 15
Pratchett, Terry 8

Pretty pleased with the final group, can't lose with these folks.


----------



## Xaelvaen (Oct 2, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 13
Pratchett, Terry 9


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Bradley Hindman (Oct 2, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 13 - 2 = 11
Pratchett, Terry 9 + 1 = 10 ​


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh, f-udge.  How the heck can I downvote one of these?

LeGuin, Ursula 12
Pratchett, Terry 8

I'm sorry Sir Terry.


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 2, 2018)

Zzzz.

*LeGuin, Ursula 12+1=13
Pratchett, Terry 8-2=6*


----------



## Gradine (Oct 2, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 13
Pratchett, Terry 6

And yet, I don't feel bad about this.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 2, 2018)

“It would be a shame if you were killed. I should be very sorry. I know I wouldn't like it to happen to me.”

Down to LeGuin and Sir Terry, that’s a heck of a pairing.



Parmandur said:


> Alexander, Lloyd 0 Good night, sweet prince...


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 2, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 12
Pratchett, Terry 5


Terry Pratchett Quote of the Day: 
*“No one is actually dead until the ripples they cause in the world die away...” - Reaper Man*

AT LAST, SIR TERRY, WE MUST WALK TOGETHER.
Terry took Death’s arm and followed him through the doors and on to the black desert under the endless night.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm glad I don't have to make this impossible choice.


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 2, 2018)

I must say, this thread worked out much better than the "pile on Tolkien" cluster of the first. Good show!


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 2, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 12+1=13
Pratchett, Terry 5-2=3


----------



## Gradine (Oct 2, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> “It would be a shame if you were killed. I should be very sorry. I know I wouldn't like it to happen to me.”




Eilonwy is the best princess.


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 2, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> This was more, "Pile on George R.R.R.R.R.R.R.Arghhhhhh. Martin because HE HAZ NO PAGEZ!" thread.



"Haz no pagez?" What does that mean? 

I think this thread was less contentious because most people's favorite author was in Appendix N, so this thread was like choosing second place. 

Also, a lot of these authors came after the advent D&D, so there was less arguing over each authors' true influence on the game.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 2, 2018)

Gradine said:


> Eilonwy is the best princess.




Eilonwy is the best protagonist.  Maybe not officially, but anyone reading those stories knows that she was the smartest, toughest, and most resilient of all the main characters.  Sort of like Wang in Big Trouble in Little China.  To have a female be the true hero in the 1960s was way ahead of it's time.


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 2, 2018)

*LeGuin, Ursula 14*
*Pratchett, Terry 1*


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Oct 2, 2018)

*LeGuin, Ursula 12*
*Pratchett, Terry 2*

For FUTILITY!


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 2, 2018)

TiwazTyrsfist said:


> For FUTILITY!




I can get in on that.

*LeGuin, Ursula 10*
*Pratchett, Terry 3*


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 2, 2018)

Absolutely. Still, that ending in The High King...

[sblock]when Eilonwy has to give up her magic at the end, so that she can marry Taran, that made me so mad, and still does.[/sblock]



Gradine said:


> Eilonwy is the best princess.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 2, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Absolutely. Still, that ending in The High King...
> 
> [sblock]when Eilonwy has to give up her magic at the end, so that she can marry Taran, that made me so mad, and still does.[/sblock]




Sacrifices were big in the series. It's part of what made it so memorable to me.


----------



## Radaceus (Oct 2, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 8
Pratchett, Terry 4

"evil is relative, you cannot smell it or taste it, cannot cut it with your sword, nor hang a sign upon it. Evil depends upon where you are standing pointing your indicting finger" ~Croaker (_Black Company_, Glen Cook)


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 2, 2018)

> LeGuin, Ursula 8
> Pratchett, Terry 4



Oh my, Sir Terry's still in it!  Can he go all the way?!


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 2, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Absolutely. Still, that ending in The High King...
> 
> [sblock]when Eilonwy has to give up her magic at the end, so that she can marry Taran, that made me so mad, and still does.[/sblock]




It gets a bit glossed over compared with what Taran chooses to sacrifice. That said, besides her bauble Eilonwy barely uses any magic throughout the series, and the ease with which she gives it up highlights how she always thought of it more of a burden than a blessing.

By the way, I'm not trying to dispute Eilonwy's strength as a heroine. She's on a par with Princess Leia for being cleverer, faster to react and more sensible to necessity than her male companions. She's probably also at least part of the reason why I'm married to a redhead.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 3, 2018)

Dioltach said:


> It gets a bit glossed over compared with what Taran chooses to sacrifice. That said, besides her bauble Eilonwy barely uses any magic throughout the series, and the ease with which she gives it up highlights how she always thought of it more of a burden than a blessing.




That's part of why it's so sad.

[sblock]She never got to fully experience her birthright, after what happened at the Castle of Llyr, and Taran seeing what Morda is capable of doing with the magic that should be hers. And now she would finally get it if she goes to the summer country.[/sblock]
Sad indeed.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 3, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula 8 + 1 = 9
Pratchett, Terry 4 - 2 = 2


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 3, 2018)

Any ideas for the next Survivor thread? I know I am busy wracking my brain ....


----------



## Dausuul (Oct 3, 2018)

LeGuin, Ursula VICTORIOUS
Pratchett, Terry 0


----------



## Quartz (Oct 3, 2018)

Sacrosanct said:


> To have a female be the true hero in the 1960s was way ahead of it's time.




I disagree. There's a long history of female heroes.  Indeed the original Hero was a woman.


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 3, 2018)

This ended better than expected. My 2 writers I wanted to see in the finals were Cook and Pratchett. One made it, the other made it pretty far.


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 3, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## akr71 (Oct 3, 2018)

[MENTION=6799753]lowkey13[/MENTION] something Paladin-y maybe?

Given that it is October, something Halloween  themed?  We've done classic monsters and low level fodder monsters.  Has there been an undead survivor?


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 3, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 3, 2018)

LeGuin’s victory is a solid one, though Sir Terry would’ve also been a good one. I wouldn’t be surprised if Sharn drew influence from Ankh-Morpork.

But LeGuin’s A Wizard of Earthsea is a deeply wise tale. I didn’t read it until my mid-to-late twenties, and I so wish I had come to it earlier in life. I think we could all learn from the lessons of Ged.

5e Undead-only would be cool for the next Survivor Thread. I certainly have my favorites. I’m tempted to suggest Ravenloft domains as an option, but I think it likely that Barovia would be a dead cert (har) anyway.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 3, 2018)

Quartz said:


> I disagree. There's a long history of female heroes.  Indeed the original Hero was a woman.




Give me a list of strong iconic female heroes in fantasy literature over the past couple hundred years, leading up the 60s when the book was written.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 3, 2018)

Let's see, off the top of my head:

20s and Prior:
Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz)

30s:
Jirel of Joiry
Mary Poppins
Belit
Red Sonya

40s:
Pippi Longstocking

50s:
Eowyn, Galadriel (Lord of the Rings)
Lucy and Susan Pevensie (Chronicles of Narnia)

60s:
Lessa (Dragonriders of Pern)
Meg (A Wrinkle in Time)

If you include folklore and comics, the list grows exponentially.



Sacrosanct said:


> Give me a list of strong iconic female heroes in fantasy literature over the past couple hundred years, leading up the 60s when the book was written.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 3, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Let's see, off the top of my head:
> 
> 20s and Prior:
> Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
> ...




You seem to be confusing "strong tough take no crap independent beat any man heroine" with "protagonist" in many of your examples.  Just because a female character was a protagonist, doesn't mean they were the former.  Many of your examples were just main characters or secondary bit characters who only had a plot twist role to fill (like Eoywn).  About the only ones were Chronicles of Narna and Red Sonja.  How many fantasy stories are there with a male protagonist as the big tough independent didn't need anyone else hero by comparison?

so yeah, I stand by my statement that he was ahead of his time, having a main character be female, and also be the toughest and smartest of the all the characters.  That doesn't mean he was the only one, it means that if he's part of the 0.1% that did something that now is much more common, then by definition he was ahead of his time when writing those stories.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 3, 2018)

No, I don’t think I’m confusing anything. You specifically asked for “strong iconic female heroes in fantasy literature,” in chronological order. This is a list of characters that are, strong, female, mostly heroic (admittedly, Belit doesn’t count as heroic, being a pirate), and exist within fantasy literature. And in chronological order.

I stand by this list. 

Not saying Eilonwy isn’t awesome, though. Because, undoubtedly, she is.



Sacrosanct said:


> You seem to be confusing "strong tough take no crap independent beat any man heroine" with "protagonist" in many of your examples.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 3, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> No, I don’t think I’m confusing anything. You specifically asked for “strong iconic female heroes in fantasy literature,” in chronological order. This is a list of characters that are, strong, female, mostly heroic (admittedly, Belit doesn’t count as heroic, being a pirate), and exist within fantasy literature. And in chronological order.
> 
> I stand by this list.
> 
> Not saying Eilonwy isn’t awesome, though. Because, undoubtedly, she is.




How strong is Alice again?

Like what does she bench?


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 3, 2018)

Before or after the Eat Me Cake?



BookBarbarian said:


> How strong is Alice again?
> 
> Like what does she bench?


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 3, 2018)

Maybe because I grew up in a family of strong women I never thought it strange, but many of the books I read as a kid feature strong female characters. Eilonwy, obviously, and Rebecca from Terry Nation's _Rebecca's World_ are very clear examples. One that's more subtle is Adara, the protagonists' mother in _Power of Three_ by Diana Wynne Jones. Besides being the wisest and most competent character in the book, she's arguably also the hero of her own story, of which the protagonists' tale is only a smaller part. And when Garholt is attacked, she tries to physically beat back the attackers.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 3, 2018)

Probably not an antagonist, but Morgan Le Fay was written often as a pretty strong and independent woman in various novels between the 50s and 80s.

Overall though, it wasn't until the 70s and 80s that you see a LOT more strong antagonist and protagonists that were women.


----------



## Gradine (Oct 4, 2018)

BookBarbarian said:


> How strong is Alice again?
> 
> Like what does she bench?






https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------

